# So I made an application...



## tisha

Android software that is...

Hi Guys,
I don’t know if this is the right section for this, sorry if not. ray:

So I made a small Android application to organize my Ts.

A short background,
I've been using a free app I got from the play store, it actually works really well.
It gives you 5 T slots but you have to buy the app if you want more slots.
Currently, I only have 4 Ts so the 5 slots work for me.
The only thing that I don't like is that it loads really slow and no updates since I got it last March to fix some minor bugs.
So I decided to make my own, somewhat the same but faster and with virtually unlimited slots. :smile:

I thought of sharing this, so if you are interested and if you have an Android device you can download the app from here.

I've only been into Ts late this March (2013) so I don't have a lot of experience and info that I can apply to the app, I only based this from the app I was using and added some features that I'd want to see.
I think this should work for beginners to intermediate hobbyists, not sure with advanced/breeders.

Hope you guys try it out 
If you do, please let me know if you have comments or suggestions to help improve the program.
The software is in its early stage of development with a lot of improvements to be done.
Bugs may also be present. :giggle:

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Snitler

Is it on the market so I can download it through there? I can't seem to find it, but I'll try the link on my phone, this is awesome I never thought about these apps lol


----------



## JC014

Thanks ive just downloaded it, although it will be a while before i can test it since im away from home till Saturday but once i test it ill give you a feedback )


----------



## tisha

Snitler said:


> Is it on the market so I can download it through there? I can't seem to find it, but I'll try the link on my phone, this is awesome I never thought about these apps lol


It's not on play store, I don't have a developer account. 



JC014 said:


> Thanks ive just downloaded it, although it will be a while before i can test it since im away from home till Saturday but once i test it ill give you a feedback )


Thanks!


I hope it works on your devices! ray:
I've only tested it on an emulator for android 2.1 and on my sgs4 phone.


----------



## MarkmD

I would like to download it as it looks good, although in your link it doesn't have a download button? but has it for saving at 118kb is that the correct one?


----------



## tisha

MarkmD said:


> I would like to download it as it looks good, although in your link it doesn't have a download button? but has it for saving at 118kb is that the correct one?


Yes it's only 118kb. 
The link I provided brings you to my website, it provides the download link.


----------



## Jebbles

5/5 stars! I just downloaded it. Its very simple and very easy to input data. I love how all you have to do is hold it down to feed it! Now I can finally keep track of my molts... I'm always too lazy to log them... lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Thanks! Glad you like it and it worked on your device!

Still got bad icons though... I'll try to find better ones when I get the time. :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Xing

Just downloaded the app myself.  My smithi sling just had its first molt (since i received it) last week, so I'm going to try keeping track of it all in the app.

Thanks!


----------



## MarkmD

tisha said:


> Yes it's only 118kb.
> The link I provided brings you to my website, it provides the download link.


Cool, I'll download it and let you know what i think. lets hope it works on my phone


----------



## MatthewM1

Downloaded, works great so far. 


Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## delo

the link is the work (text) here in the original post for those of you who can't see it.  Hope that helps.  Thanks for the app..... I'm checking it out right now and kaspersky internet security says its ok...lol


Cheers


----------



## Will240393

Downloaded it seems like a pretty good app! i've been without microsoft word for a while so i've been relying on a diary to keep track of all these things now i don't have to! so thanks for making this app!.

This is just a suggestion you could do maybe add in a function where we can attach pictures of our tarantulas into the file etc unless that's already on here. all in all wonderful simple app


----------



## MarkmD

I download it earlier, put in my LP and G,Rosea it's working well so far , nice interface to the app, i see it doesn't have true spiders like trapdoors etc and just has arboreal/terrestrial no burrowing sp, but thats fine as you can update as time goes on.


----------



## Will240393

MarkmD said:


> I download it earlier, put in my LP and G,Rosea it's working well so far , nice interface to the app, i see it doesn't have true spiders like trapdoors etc and just has arboreal/terrestrial no burrowing sp, but thats fine as you can update as time goes on.


Could maybe add one such as semi arboreal considering some species such as the GBB tend to be like that.


----------



## kitkatie

Sorry can you post a separate link in your next reply, my computer is not letting me find it.


----------



## MarkmD

Will240393 said:


> Could maybe add one such as semi arboreal considering some species such as the GBB tend to be like that.


Good idea, i do like the fact when you put in the selected genus, it comes up with the area where thair from, you put alot of fought in to it, but my question is what does the app actually do? other than me putting info of T's that i already know much more of.


----------



## Jebbles

Hi! I noticed you don't have the Nhandu Tripepii on it.


----------



## tisha

Hi guys, thanks for the feedback. I'll try to work on most of it this weekend.
I actually have in my todo list the option to add a genus+species which is at end of the list, I didn't think it will be needed this early lol.

@MarkmD, this app is basically a logger. I like to see some status (last fed, last molt, days from last molt) of my Ts from time to time whenever/wherever I am. 

I forgot to add to hints, you can long click on the T image in add/edit page to add/replace/remove the T's picture.


----------



## kacodemon

Nope don't see it guess ill go look fur it lol


----------



## MarkmD

the thing is i can add species offline so means you cant see what i put till I go online??, although thats not a problem as it should update?, i will in time add mostly all my molt dates of my T's/true spiders, another thing you could put is alternative defensive  T's, cause thairs many that have mood swings, i.e. not defensive/aggressive but want left alone wont threat pose or flick hairs etc, basically run, so you could put alternative, a place to write what thay have been doing without choosing whats available, on the other hand you have done well so far, best advice is app's do well with free writing and inputs.


----------



## tisha

For those who are having problems with the download link, please try this -> tarantulas.p3kb.com/downloading.php?f=1.0

@MarkmD, thanks, I'll see what I can do. Also, the software is offline. No need for an internet connection to see your data. 

With regards to true spiders and trapdoors, I'm not familiar with them so I don't have data of their genus+species.
Maybe when I manage to make the option to add a custom/new genus+species, then I suspect this app should also work on them?

I'll try to add some of the missing genus on the next updates until the above feature is done.


----------



## MarkmD

Hi tisha, you dont need to put true spiders like trapdoors/orbweavers etc (future I suppose), just a suggestion, that I wasn't sure was theyr or not thair before I looked on the app, still not sure what it's for? can you see everybody's inputs on T's from the app? or is it for our own viewing offline?


----------



## tisha

MarkmD said:


> can you see everybody's inputs on T's from the app? or is it for our own viewing offline?


I can't see anyone's inputs, it's just offline viewing for the owner/user. 

I'm planning to make a web version though, for those who doesn't have an android device. But this will NOT happen anytime soon. :laugh:


----------



## Snitler

Awesome app, I ended up downloaded it on my Samsung Galaxy S3 and it worked great. One bug though is that when I put in my P. formosa info and hit save it didn't actually save, but not a big deal. Also maybe add some more temperaments like defensive, skittish, timid, etc.


----------



## tisha

Hi Snitler, can you give me some info on how it happened? Like the data you've entered in each field, etc., so I can try to recreate and make some fixes?
Via PM if possible, thanks!

I may add more temperaments, but without icons for now. :giggle:


----------



## Mi Xing

Hi Tisha,

Things I would add to my wishlist would be the ability to upload a pic for each T, (maybe above the name where the default tarantula pic is?), and the ability to edit the Last Fed field, the same way you can with Molt History.

Neither are a huge deal, just features I'd enjoy.  Don't get me wrong, I love the app!  Thanks for making it and offering it to us!


----------



## gizmosdeath

Pretty cool app. I keep track of all my molts on my computer so I probably won't be using that part of the app but I have been looking for a good way to keep track of feeding dates without having to write it down so this will work. A couple things: Lampropelma is not listed but I'm sure you have your hands full haha. Also, for the most part molts are just a series of dates so it would be easier to change the format for molt records to a date system like the "last substrate change" and any special notes regarding molt can be put in the notes field below if that makes sense. Anyway that's just my two cents. Cool app thanks allot.


----------



## tisha

Thanks for the feedback guys!

I'll add them to my todo this and see what can be done. 

With regards to the T pic,  when adding or editing a T, just long click on the default picture to change to your own T photo.


----------



## Will240393

tisha said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> I'll add them to my todo this and see what can be done.
> 
> With regards to the T pic,  when adding or editing a T, just long click on the default picture to change to your own T photo.


When adding a grammostola pulchripes it's location comes up as unknown instead of saying argentina etc.


----------



## tisha

Thanks Will, I think my genus/species data is a little out dated. oh:
Same with Nhandu tripepii, the data I got still uses vulpinus which was changed to tripepii. :bruised:
I think I'll just add an option to edit the country from Add/Edit T if the user knows the location or wants to add. 

Also working on the option to add genus/species, this way, updates won't be needed just for missing species. :wink:


----------



## Mi Xing

tisha said:


> With regards to the T pic,  when adding or editing a T, just long click on the default picture to change to your own T photo.


Oh, I hadn't realized you had that already built in   Thanks!


----------



## Will240393

tisha said:


> Thanks Will, I think my genus/species data is a little out dated. oh:
> Same with Nhandu tripepii, the data I got still uses vulpinus which was changed to tripepii. :bruised:
> I think I'll just add an option to edit the country from Add/Edit T if the user knows the location or wants to add.
> 
> Also working on the option to add genus/species, this way, updates won't be needed just for missing species. :wink:


It's just a small problem overall the app is functional and easy to use!


----------



## MarkmD

Very cool app all working well, thanks again.


----------



## tisha

Mi Xing said:


> Oh, I hadn't realized you had that already built in   Thanks!


Haha no prob, I also forgot to add a hint for that feature.



Will240393 said:


> It's just a small problem overall the app is functional and easy to use!


Thanks!



MarkmD said:


> Very cool app all working well, thanks again.


Thanks!

Update:
Applied some of the replies here, I'll just do some test then give you guys the update.
Here are some of them:
1. Add genus & species
2. Update existing genus & species
3. Add custom temperament

I hope you guys would try it out when it's ready! ray:


----------



## Will240393

Send me a message when it's done and i'll give it a try!


----------



## guywithaspider

tisha said:


> Android software that is...
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I don’t know if this is the right section for this, sorry if not. ray:
> 
> So I made a small Android application to organize my Ts.
> 
> A short background,
> I've been using a free app I got from the play store, it actually works really well.
> It gives you 5 T slots but you have to buy the app if you want more slots.
> Currently, I only have 4 Ts so the 5 slots work for me.
> The only thing that I don't like is that it loads really slow and no updates since I got it last March to fix some minor bugs.
> So I decided to make my own, somewhat the same but faster and with virtually unlimited slots. :smile:
> 
> I thought of sharing this, so if you are interested and if you have an Android device you can download the app from here.
> 
> I've only been into Ts late this March (2013) so I don't have a lot of experience and info that I can apply to the app, I only based this from the app I was using and added some features that I'd want to see.
> I think this should work for beginners to intermediate hobbyists, not sure with advanced/breeders.
> 
> Hope you guys try it out
> If you do, please let me know if you have comments or suggestions to help improve the program.
> The software is in its early stage of development with a lot of improvements to be done.
> Bugs may also be present. :giggle:


Thanks for the app, it's awesome. It'd be cool if you made one for scorpions as well, or added scorpions to the current app


----------



## MatthewM1

Only thing I've come across so far that would be nice is to be able to edit/undo feedings. I keep forgetting you have to open the spiders page and long press the default pic on there to change it and I keep long pressing on the list screen and marking them as fed. 

No actual problems with the program on my device though, this is perfect for a newbie like me. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tisha

Will240393 said:


> Send me a message when it's done and i'll give it a try!


Sure thing! 



guywithaspider said:


> Thanks for the app, it's awesome. It'd be cool if you made one for scorpions as well, or added scorpions to the current app


I've no idea about scorpions, but if this app will work for scorps except for the genus & species, then the next update will fix that coz you'll be able to add any genus & species you want. :wink:



MatthewM1 said:


> Only thing I've come across so far that would be nice is to be able to edit/undo feedings. I keep forgetting you have to open the spiders page and long press the default pic on there to change it and I keep long pressing on the list screen and marking them as fed.
> 
> No actual problems with the program on my device though, this is perfect for a newbie like me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


I'm planning on adding a feeding history which will also enable deleting feed date/s, I also tend to press feed from time-to-time when I check and my T hasn't finished it's meal yet. But this may be added on a later update. :bruised:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gizmosdeath

I like the fact that you can feed them from the list view. It makes it quick and easy and that's primarily what I'm using this app for.


----------



## tisha

Hi All!
An updated version is now available for download!
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks! :wink:

Screenshots


----------



## gizmosdeath

Not sure if anyone has brought this up yet but I just downloaded the new app and it still wont let me create a genus and species. I long click the country but it doesn't do anything.


----------



## MatthewM1

gizmosdeath said:


> Not sure if anyone has brought this up yet but I just downloaded the new app and it still wont let me create a genus and species. I long click the country but it doesn't do anything.


It works on mine 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tisha

gizmosdeath said:


> Not sure if anyone has brought this up yet but I just downloaded the new app and it still wont let me create a genus and species. I long click the country but it doesn't do anything.


To add a new genus & species, click on ur device's menu button, there should be a 'Add Genus/Species' option.
Long click the country works if you want to edit an existing genus/species.


----------



## tisha

Update:
v1.2 will be out soon, here's the list of changes: :wink:
1. Feed history
2. Settings, UI related
3. T photo gallery/history


----------



## brezo

great app, i hate my old book, which i spilled coffe over a few times


----------



## Tomoran

Crap! I have a Windows phone (don't judge me!) and a iPad. so I don't think it would work with either. This sounds excellent, though. Might have to convince my wife to download it on her android... 

Tom


----------



## tisha

Hi All!
Version 1.2 is now available for download!
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks! :giggle:


----------



## Will240393

tisha said:


> Hi All!
> Version 1.2 is now available for download!
> Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
> Thanks! :giggle:


You've been working real hard to get these updates out congrats!.


----------



## MatthewM1

Not sure if this is new with the update or if I just didn't notice before. There's a good size black gap at the bottom of the screen. Here's a screen shot so you see what I mean. Works great though, just not fitting to the screen right. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tisha

Is this the same on all the screens or just when adding/editing a T?
What device are you using and android version?
Thanks!


----------



## Bird Man

Just updated mine. Would it be possible to make it so that a name is not required to save? I don't name my T's. I just keep them by scientific names.


----------



## MatthewM1

2.3.5 it's an LG Nitro. It's all screens

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tisha

Hi guys! New update coming next week, hope you're still interested! :giggle:
Here are the changes:
1. Name no longer required
2. Optimize image loading (beta)
3. Add sorting T list
4. Backup and restore
5. UI adjustments to support multiple devices
6. Allow orientation change


----------



## gizmosdeath

Bird Man said:


> Just updated mine. Would it be possible to make it so that a name is not required to save? I don't name my T's. I just keep them by scientific names.


I don't name mine either so I just put the common name for the T in there. Great app for keeping track of feedings by the way.


----------



## tisha

Version 1.3 is now available for download!
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks! :exhausted:


----------



## CitizenNumber9

Downloaded it and love it! Now I'm just waiting for my T's to arrive! 

---------- Post added 12-02-2013 at 04:26 AM ----------




tisha said:


> Version 1.3 is now available for download!
> Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
> Thanks! :exhausted:


You should put an option where we can organize the list by recent feeding and maybe add a calender/alarm thingy (itll go off when its time to feed again or will generate a list of what T's need to be fed that day)


----------



## Will240393

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Downloaded it and love it! Now I'm just waiting for my T's to arrive!
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-02-2013 at 04:26 AM ----------
> 
> 
> You should put an option where we can organize the list by recent feeding and maybe add a calender/alarm thingy (itll go off when its time to feed again or will generate a list of what T's need to be fed that day)


Oh i like the idea of the alarm.


----------



## tisha

Yep, been thinking of a timer too, in a little complicated way.
I'm thinking of adding a 'feed every x days', than based on the last feeding, the app will show a notification to feed x Ts even when the app is closed.
I'm still researching how to make the app run as a service/background and should also auto start (in d background too) when the device is restarted.

Edit:
So basically here are some fields needed.
1. Feed every x days.
2. Is T in pre-molt? If so, do not notify.
3. Notify again after x days.

If I get more time, I can probably start with the basic alarm, meaning when the app is opened. 
We'll see what can be done.

Edit again:
So I started on the 'alarm/notification', and I think an 'on time' notification is not really needed. Our Ts won't starve to death if we missed a couple of days feeding, so the simple notification should work. Or I'm just being lazy!  :sneaky:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tisha

Version 1.4 is now available for download! 
Updates:
» Add sort by feed date
» Add feed every N days
» Add 'T is in pre-molt'
» Add 'Feed N days after molt'
» Add simple notification for feedings *(beta)*
     - To receive notification, you must set 'feed every N days' greater than 0
» Add notification reminder every N day in settings *(beta)*
» Optimize image handling *(beta)*
» More stability improvements
» UI adjustments
» Bug fixes 
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith B

Tried a previous version and it wouldn't let me save my T's, but the new release does so yay .  Maybe I just missed the option last time though.  Haven't had a chance to dig into it deeply yet, but I did notice right off the bat that it saves my pictures sideways, going to full view when vertical and compressed when sideways.  Maybe add an option to rotate the orientation in the next release would be appreciated? Or if I can and I'm just not doing it right let me know?  I'm on a shiny new Galaxy s4 I just bought a few days ago (changed from iphone. Already happier) so still learning the curve.  Came with 4.3 jellybean/ emk2 build.  Great work though!  I like the look of it so far!


----------



## tisha

Thanks Keith, I'm also using an S4 and loving it! :biggrin:
Are the pictures only rotating when you view it larger? If so, there is an option to disable pic rotation from the setting.


----------



## Keith B

tisha said:


> Thanks Keith, I'm also using an S4 and loving it! :biggrin:
> Are the pictures only rotating when you view it larger? If so, there is an option to disable pic rotation from the setting.


ME TOO!!!   No, I don't mind it rotating.  It's orienting all of my gallery pictures sideways. So say if I were to take a pic wide angle with the phone sideways, it shows up in my phone's gallery proper, going full screen when I rotate the phone sideways, and doing a smaller compressed version when I hold it vertically.  When I put them in the app, it does the opposite when I view them larger.  When I hold the phone upright, it goes sideways and fullscreen, so I have to tilt my head to look at it properly.  And when I turn the phone sideways, it turns sideways and compresses like I'm holding the phone vertically.  So either way I have to tilt my head sideways to look at it upright.  In the phones gallery you can rotate the pics to the proper orientation if they're wrong.  In the app, it turns all of them sideways on me and I can't fix them.

EDIT: Okay I see what you're saying.  That's weird when I click off rotate in the apps setting, the pic still rotates but orients it correctly lol.  Thanks!


----------



## tisha

Ok, so here's the last update (just for the year, hopefully). :biggrin:
v1.4.3
» Add search function to T list (beta)
» Bug fixes
v1.4.2
» Add 'Feed All' to 'Ts to feed' popup window (beta)
» Fix reminder notification not firing (beta)
» Add confirm message before saving T info
» UI adjustments

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith B

Hey Tisha! Been using the app for a couple weeks now and really like it!    I have an upcoming scenario that made me think of one other cool thing you could do with it.  So far we have a "My Tarantulas" section, which is working really well for me.  I was thinking it's be cool to have a second page we could move T's from "My Tarantulas" into when they pass away, or when we have to part ways with them due to circumstances.  Maybe call the page "Memorial" or something.  I have a mature male who's about to pass away, and two mature males I'm trading off.  I raised them all from slings.  It'd be really cool to have a section to keep the ones we don't feed anymore, but never want to forget, and can reminisce to friends with the pictures and data


----------



## prairiepanda

Has this been optimized for tablets yet? It looks really neat, but the only Android I have is my 11" tablet and phone apps usually look really bad on it.


----------



## tisha

Keith B said:


> Hey Tisha! Been using the app for a couple weeks now and really like it!    I have an upcoming scenario that made me think of one other cool thing you could do with it.  So far we have a "My Tarantulas" section, which is working really well for me.  I was thinking it's be cool to have a second page we could move T's from "My Tarantulas" into when they pass away, or when we have to part ways with them due to circumstances.  Maybe call the page "Memorial" or something.  I have a mature male who's about to pass away, and two mature males I'm trading off.  I raised them all from slings.  It'd be really cool to have a section to keep the ones we don't feed anymore, but never want to forget, and can reminisce to friends with the pictures and data


Thanks! This is a good idea. My male albo matured a couple of days ago and since he will only be with me for a few months, I was thinking of adding something like a status where I can choose deceased, sold, given away, lost, etc. (with date picker). Haven't thought of separating the list, and yes, I think it will work better separated.
Maybe this will be my next project upgrade next year, no time to work on updates yet. oh:
Also planning to add like mating dates/history, egg sack drop/pull. Not sure how this will work on the app and since I don't have experience in breeding yet, this may not come anytime soon. :bruised:
I hope my female molts soon! ray:



prairiepanda said:


> Has this been optimized for tablets yet? It looks really neat, but the only Android I have is my 11" tablet and phone apps usually look really bad on it.


I'm not sure how it'll look like on big screens, I do hope you try it on you device. I don't have any test tablets yet, so I can't really say I can do optimizations big screens.


----------



## CitizenNumber9

So I forgot to click the feed button when I fed two of my T's, and it got me thinking that on the next update you should put an option to choose the time your T's were fed. I like that it chooses the current time automatically, but there could maybe be a way to change the time later.


----------



## tisha

CitizenNumber9 said:


> So I forgot to click the feed button when I fed two of my T's, and it got me thinking that on the next update you should put an option to choose the time your T's were fed. I like that it chooses the current time automatically, but there could maybe be a way to change the time later.


Ok, so I was thinking, I can add an option to edit/update a feeding date (month, day and year only), this should also fix missed feeding date.
It can be done by adding a feeding date then go to feed history, I can add the option to update a feeding date together with the delete option.
I think this should work. :bruised:


----------



## TarantulaGuy84

Very awesome app! Easy to use. Love it, keep up the good work. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenNumber9

tisha said:


> Ok, so I was thinking, I can add an option to edit/update a feeding date (month, day and year only), this should also fix missed feeding date.
> It can be done by adding a feeding date then go to feed history, I can add the option to update a feeding date together with the delete option.
> I think this should work. :bruised:


That sounds great  just don't make yourself crazy! You've already created an AWESOME app and I'm not the only one that loves it


----------



## Will240393

CitizenNumber9 said:


> That sounds great  just don't make yourself crazy! You've already created an AWESOME app and I'm not the only one that loves it


I know right all these updates are great! definitely spoiling us in how frequent they are.. dedication i like it!.


----------



## tisha

Aw thanks guys! :giggle:
I didn't really think someone will be usng it (other them me lol), not for over a week or two. :giggle:
I'm actually running out of ideas, now mostly only bug fixes and stability updates.
I really appreciate your suggestions to improve the app!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Hey guys! I managed to steal some time these past few days to work on some updates, see below.

Version 1.5.8 is now available for download!
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/

Add Memorial, if you set your T's status to "Deceased", "Sold", "Traded", "Given Away", "Escaped", "Lost", it will not be visible from My Tarantulas list. To view them, click menu then choose Memorial *(beta)*
More stability improvements for handling large number of gallery images *(beta)*
Edit/Update feed date *(beta)*
Add photo gallery sorting
Add check T info (new and edit) if changed on back press
Add check settings if changed on back press
Removed popup confirm on exit, just double back click to exit
Molt message/notification
UI adjustments
Bug fixes

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all!!!

Edit: Oh, I was also able to test the on an Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 and it looks fine, not sure with even bigger screens though.


----------



## Keith B

Hooray memorial!!!  Thanks so much and Happy Holidays Tisha!!!

EDIT: Busy holiday but I have a Galaxy Tab 8.0 and I'll try it later and get back to you


----------



## tisha

Please do, thanks! :wink:


----------



## tisha

Hi all, how was your holidays? :biggrin:
I made a few more updates on the app during the holiday break... so here are the fixes/updates: :coffee:
» Optimize search/filter Ts, display only the genus and species that you own
» Image handling updates
» Add 'Others' to T status
» Add feeder when feeding, enable/disable from settings
» UI adjustments
» Bug fixes

Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!


----------



## CitizenNumber9

tisha said:


> Hi all, how was your holidays? :biggrin:
> I made a few more updates on the app during the holiday break... so here are the fixes/updates: :coffee:
> » Optimize search/filter Ts, display only the genus and species that you own
> » Image handling updates
> » Add 'Others' to T status
> » Add feeder when feeding, enable/disable from settings
> » UI adjustments
> » Bug fixes
> 
> Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
> Thanks!


:laugh: thanks Tish!


----------



## viper69

Make this for the iPhone it sounds great! I would like to see this big time.


----------



## ironmonkey78

I just downloaded the app.  it looks pretty good, nice design layout.  one thing that seems like it would be nice, and perhaps I just missed it, is adding an option to clone or copy your current T record.  when putting them in it would be nice if you have multiple of the same species to be able to copy one and just give a different name.  ive got 5 a. versicolors and 6 b. albopilosum and im sure im not the only one that has multiples.


----------



## Keith B

spidermonkey79 said:


> I just downloaded the app.  it looks pretty good, nice design layout.  one thing that seems like it would be nice, and perhaps I just missed it, is adding an option to clone or copy your current T record.  when putting them in it would be nice if you have multiple of the same species to be able to copy one and just give a different name.  ive got 5 a. versicolors and 6 b. albopilosum and im sure im not the only one that has multiples.


Change phones!   I was an iphone user for 5 years. Like my galaxy s4 soooo much better!  haha.  Thanks Tish hope you had a nice holiday too!  I did get to install it on my 8" tablet and check it out and everything shows up nicely on it, so you can check off galaxy tab 8.0


----------



## lucarelli78

tisha said:


> Hi All!
> An updated version is now available for download!
> Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
> Thanks! :wink:
> 
> Screenshots


downloading now, can't wait to check it out. if it's half as good as people have said then i'll be pleased.  thank you


----------



## tisha

CitizenNumber9 said:


> :laugh: thanks Tish!


Welcome 



viper69 said:


> Make this for the iPhone it sounds great! I would like to see this big time.


I'd love to, unfortunately I don't have the tools and knowledge to do so. oh:



spidermonkey79 said:


> I just downloaded the app.  it looks pretty good, nice design layout.  one thing that seems like it would be nice, and perhaps I just missed it, is adding an option to clone or copy your current T record.  when putting them in it would be nice if you have multiple of the same species to be able to copy one and just give a different name.  ive got 5 a. versicolors and 6 b. albopilosum and im sure im not the only one that has multiples.


Thanks! I'll see what I can do. :idea:



Keith B said:


> Change phones!   I was an iphone user for 5 years. Like my galaxy s4 soooo much better!  haha.  Thanks Tish hope you had a nice holiday too!  I did get to install it on my 8" tablet and check it out and everything shows up nicely on it, so you can check off galaxy tab 8.0


I love my S4!!! :giggle:
Had a good holiday even though we just stayed home. 
I'm glad you were able to test it on your other device, thanks so much!



lucarelli78 said:


> downloading now, can't wait to check it out. if it's half as good as people have said then i'll be pleased.  thank you


Thanks! I hope it works on your device and I hope you'll like it! ray:
Anyways, note that this app needs a lot more work, it's still in "early" development since I'm also new to this hobby.
I can only add features that I need/experience as I care for my pets and features suggested here, so feel free to give your suggestions and I hope I can add them to the app.

Thanks again everyone! :laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Malys

I'm so glad I found this app, it's so much better than the one I was using before! Keep up the good work.  :biggrin:


----------



## fyic

I got this a few weeks back for my 7" nexus tablet........So far I'm really digging it......I think there are a few lil bugs but sure in time they will be worked out.......anywho great job


----------



## tisha

Malys said:


> I'm so glad I found this app, it's so much better than the one I was using before! Keep up the good work.  :biggrin:


Thanks! Let me know if you have any suggestions to improve the app. :biggrin:


fyic said:


> I got this a few weeks back for my 7" nexus tablet........So far I'm really digging it......I think there are a few lil bugs but sure in time they will be worked out.......anywho great job


Thanks!
Can you post the bugs you found here (or via PM)? I'll try to fix them on the next update, thanks!


----------



## lucarelli78

Tisha, thank you so much for this app.  I downloaded to my Samsung Note smartphone and it works like a dream.  I also wanted to mention that I was also able to download just as easily to my Kindle Fire HD tablet, I wasn't sure it would work on a kindle but it does, so I thought you might like to add it to the list of proven devices.  

My only question/suggestion:  Is there any way to import/export to and from devices, so I could enter info on my kindle and sync with the app on my phone?

Still an amazing app to work with regardless, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tomoran

It works with Kindle? Did you have to do anything to the settings to get it to download?

Off to give it a shot...



lucarelli78 said:


> Tisha, thank you so much for this app.  I downloaded to my Samsung Note smartphone and it works like a dream.  I also wanted to mention that I was also able to download just as easily to my Kindle Fire HD tablet, I wasn't sure it would work on a kindle but it does, so I thought you might like to add it to the list of proven devices.
> 
> My only question/suggestion:  Is there any way to import/export to and from devices, so I could enter info on my kindle and sync with the app on my phone?
> 
> Still an amazing app to work with regardless, thank you.


----------



## lucarelli78

Tomoran said:


> It works with Kindle? Did you have to do anything to the settings to get it to download?
> 
> Off to give it a shot...


Yes, you have to change the setting on your kindle to allow unknown apps.  once you download the app from your browser window, go to downloads in your browser, a pop window will appear asking you to change the settings to allow the app, once you change the setting go back to downloads in you browser and click the app and it will load on your kindle, message me if it still doesn't work.


----------



## tisha

Thanks lucarelli! I'm glad you were able to test on multiple devices and worked. :giggle:
I will add them to the list! :biggrin:
With regards to sync, currently what can be done is to make a backup of your data then copy the files to the other device then restore.
I'm not sure yet how to do a sync with multiple devices, especially I don't want to add internet/network access to the app. :biggrin:


----------



## lucarelli78

tisha said:


> Thanks lucarelli! I'm glad you were able to test on multiple devices and worked. :giggle:
> I will add them to the list! :biggrin:
> With regards to sync, currently what can be done is to make a backup of your data then copy the files to the other device then restore.
> I'm not sure yet how to do a sync with multiple devices, especially I don't want to add internet/network access to the app. :biggrin:


Great suggestion, that will allow me to transfer the info to the next smartphone I buy.  Unfortunately the kindle fire doesn't have an sd card slot.  Since you are obviously more tech savy than I am, is there any way you can think of to transfer info via cloud upload, or some other means?  Once again, thank you either way, I'm very impressed with the app.


----------



## tisha

Maybe you can use Dropbox to sync your files.


----------



## Tomoran

Tisha, I downloaded it to my Kindle Fire last night, and I've spent a couple hours today loading all of my Ts info into it. I am LOVING the app!

I have a couple things that you can either take or leave. First off, is there a way to add Euathalus sp. red or yellow? I don't think the "sp" is available in the dropdown menu, and it wouldn't let me save without selecting something.

Also, for New World Ts, would there be a way to add something about the severity of the hairs/kicking of hairs?

Again, just a fantastically useful app...thanks!

T


----------



## tisha

Thanks Tomoran! 

"Euathalus sp"
You can add a custom genus+species via the menu options.
You can also edit an existing genus+species, from add/edit T, simply select a genus and a species from the dropdown then long click on the country to show the genus+species editor.

I don't know about the 'hair severity'? Do you mean a dropdown list same as sex/temperament or just a simple textbox like longivity where you input your own? :giggle:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tomoran

Awesome! Thanks so much...just added "Euathalus sp." You rock!

As for the hair, either or would likely work fine. Whichever will be easier and won't clutter things up. I actually have a couple that are prone to flicking, and one's hairs really irritate. I would just be cool to have some way to note which ones have the potential to flick and irritate you the most. 

Thanks again!

Tom



tisha said:


> Thanks Tomoran!
> 
> "Euathalus sp"
> You can add a custom genus+species via the menu options.
> You can also edit an existing genus+species, from add/edit T, simply select a genus and a species from the dropdown then long click on the country to show the genus+species editor.
> 
> I don't know about the 'hair severity'? Do you mean a dropdown list same as sex/temperament or just a simple textbox like longivity where you input your own? :giggle:


----------



## CitizenNumber9

I've heard that there are seven different types of urticating hairs. You could make a drop-down menu with the seven types and then a second optional drop down menu with the individual's reaction to them (similar to the venom potentcy menu) or just a spot to type in the reaction.


----------



## tisha

Yeah, maybe a textbox similar to fedder, like an auto complete type box.


----------



## CitizenNumber9

tisha said:


> Yeah, maybe a textbox similar to fedder, like an auto complete type box.


Yes!  that would be perfect


----------



## tisha

Version 1.7 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add Duplicate T info from update T page menu
» "All Photos" will now only display images from the current Ts in the list (My Ts, Filtered, Memorial)
» Changed feeding history long click to regular click
» Add option to change time to update feed date
» Add swipe left/right in T editor page to move to previous/next T, swipe on non-clickable items of the page, enable/disable from settings
» Add maximum brightness when viewing T pic, enable/disable from settings
» Image display updates (If using disk cache, clear cached thumbnails first from settings)
» Add cancel to popup message when T info or settings has changed
» (Quick) Add U-bristles in add/edit T
» UI adjustments
» Fix molt message getting deleted
» Some other bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## iCookBacon

So far I'm really enjoying the app! Very nice!


----------



## tisha

Hey guys, what up?
I received an email a week or so ago suggesting about mating and egg sac features, not sure if a member here though. :biggrin:
Anyways, here's what I'm current working on, not sure if it covers all/most info about mating and egg sacs.






In edit T info page, the above icons will only be shown if your T is sexed female,
if male, only the mating icon will be displayed, if unsexed, non will be displayed.

When you click on the mating icon, the window below will be displayed.






Not sure if these are the only status. ::






When you click on the egg sac icon, the window below will be displayed.





I hope the other fields are self explanatory :giggle:

Same thing, I'm not sure if these are the only status. :bruised:






When updating egg sac date, changes will be logged in the 'notes' field after saving.
i.e.
-----
Update on 01-18-2014
Sac status changed from with Mom to pulled
-----

Data can be changed after, just re-open the update sac date. oh:

Edit:
A notification for 'egg sac to pull' will popup, the same way as 'Ts to feed'.


----------



## CitizenNumber9

tisha said:


> In edit T info page, the above icons will only be shown if your T is sexed female,
> if male, only the mating icon will be displayed, if unsexed, non will be displayed.


You could put for the males a status for "mature" "penultimate" and "immature" 
Also, you could put if they are out on loan or something along the lines and maybe something to record sperm webs? 



			
				tisha said:
			
		

> When you click on the mating icon, the window below will be displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if these are the only status. ::


Instead of "success" or "fail" you could add a "successful insertions" for each pairing (since most breeders pair males and females more than once) 

Last idea (for the moment ): For the successful sacs, you could add an option to add how many slings were produced. Reminding me - will sac history and stuff be saved? You could also add a "sacs produced" for female T's :love:

Bahhh as soon as I saw you were making breeding changes I kind of went nuts! Sorry for all of my crazies :giggle:

---------- Post added 01-18-2014 at 12:25 AM ----------

Instead of adding all of the changes to the current app, wouldn't it be easier to make a whole new app specifically for breeding? It could coincide with current one  just a thought


----------



## tisha

CitizenNumber9 said:


> You could put for the males a status for "mature" "penultimate" and "immature"
> Also, you could put if they are out on loan or something along the lines and maybe something to record sperm webs?
> 
> 
> Instead of "success" or "fail" you could add a "successful insertions" for each pairing (since most breeders pair males and females more than once)
> 
> Last idea (for the moment ): For the successful sacs, you could add an option to add how many slings were produced. Reminding me - will sac history and stuff be saved? You could also add a "sacs produced" for female T's :love:
> 
> Bahhh as soon as I saw you were making breeding changes I kind of went nuts! Sorry for all of my crazies :giggle:
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-18-2014 at 12:25 AM ----------
> 
> Instead of adding all of the changes to the current app, wouldn't it be easier to make a whole new app specifically for breeding? It could coincide with current one  just a thought


1. I've added a "On breeding load" to status
2. Changed "Success" and "Fail", replace "Status" with "Insertion Status" and options to "Successful", "Suspected Successful" and "Failed"
3. Added a checkbox "T is sexually mature" beside "T is in pre-molt"

Sac and mating are similar to feeding, you will see an option "Mating History" and "Egg Sac History" from the T edit options menu. You can then update an entry to change status, sling count, etc. :bruised:

I'll see how "sperm web" would work, maybe similar to feeding history list.
I've only seem my mature male B albo make a sperm web once so not sure if you can actually make a history record of it. :giggle:


----------



## CitizenNumber9

tisha said:


> 1. I've added a "On breeding load" to status
> 2. Changed "Success" and "Fail", replace "Status" with "Insertion Status" and options to "Successful", "Suspected Successful" and "Failed"
> 3. Added a checkbox "T is sexually mature" beside "T is in pre-molt"
> 
> Sac and mating are similar to feeding, you will see an option "Mating History" and "Egg Sac History" from the T edit options menu. You can then update an entry to change status, sling count, etc. :bruised:
> 
> I'll see how "sperm web" would work, maybe similar to feeding history list.
> I've only seem my mature male B albo make a sperm web once so not sure if you can actually make a history record of it. :giggle:


Awesome  you are the coolest! Maybe just another checkbox that say "making sperm webs"?


----------



## tisha

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Awesome  you are the coolest! Maybe just another checkbox that say "making sperm webs"?


I'll add the sperm web history maybe after this release. :giggle:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Version 1.8 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add mating history (beta), add date from T edit for sexed (male/female) Ts
» Add egg sac drop history (beta), add date from T edit for sexed female Ts
» Add days hungry precision, change in settings
» Add "Suspect Male" and "Suspect Female" to T sex
» Add status 'On Breeding Loan'. If selected, T will still be shown in My T List but will not notify for feeding.
» Add 'T is sexually mature', display purposes 
» Hide "Ts to Feed" from T list menu if no Ts need feeding
» Hide "Feeding History" from Edit T menu if no feeding data
» Fixed missing "Semi" in T type
» UI adjustments
» Minor bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johandenver

Just downloaded and installed your application and it looks really good. Thanks for your efforts!
I've been looking for something like this for a long time.

Some suggestions - that could make a great app even greater 
- Maybe I just haven't found it yet but what about a textbox to add who from and where you got the tarantula?
- I'd also like to be able to record if the T is a baboon or a dwarfspecies. Ideally this would be connected to the species database and automatically recorded but that might be harder than having a manual checkbox för baboon or dwarf?
- A copy+paste function would be really nice
- More temperaments - skittish, defensive, semi-defensive etc. (also a tarantula could possibly be both skittish and defensive I guess)


----------



## tisha

Hi johandenver, thanks for the feedback! :biggrin:
Regarding your inputs:
1. Where the T came from - I'll try to add a textbox under received date.
2. Baboon/dwarf - I'll try to add a textbox under the 'country' field, can be used for common names.
3. Copy+paste - I think it is a default function on android by long pressing a word in a textbox.
4. Temperaments - you can choose the 'others' option and a textbox will be available so you can input your custom temperament. I can't add all possible temperanents due to icon issues. :giggle:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johandenver

Thanks for replying tisha 

1. Would it be possible to make the app "remember" suppliers so that I won't have to type the same suppliers name so many times?
2. Nice, thanks for that.
3. I meant copy an entire T, sorry for not making that clear.
4. Ok, but would it be possible to select more than one temperament?
What I mean is that some T's might be both defensive and skittish while others are just plain defensive.


----------



## tisha

1. I think I can make it the same as the feeder text box, if you haven't tried it, what it does is shows a drop-down list of the feeders you've used/entered from previous feedings.
3. You can actually copy an existing T info from update T page via the menu, there should be an option 'Duplicate T Info'. T pic, feeding and molt history will not be copied.
4. Not sure if this can be easily done from the UI. For now the 'others' option is the only way to have multiple temperaments.


----------



## johandenver

1. Perfect, just what I was aiming for 
3. Great, thanks for that information
4. Ok, I'll use 'others' for now then

Thanks again for a great app and I hope you don't mind if I advertise your website on some swedish forums?


----------



## tisha

That would be great! I hope we get more users!:biggrin:


----------



## johandenver

Is it possible to have more than one picture per animal?
I was thinking it would perhaps be a nice feature to be able to track a T's growth visually


----------



## tisha

It has a gallery for your pictures, one is the 'All Photos' from the 'My Tarantulas' list menu and another from update T page.
If you've already added (and saved) a pic, click on the picture again to show the 'View Gallery' option.
Basically, everytime you change your T's profile pic, the older pictures are still available from the gallery for viewing.


----------



## tisha

Version 1.9 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add Sperm Web (beta)
» Add icons to T list for 'T is in pre-molt' and 'T is sexually mature'
» Add egg sac icon over T list pic if T has an egg sac status of 'with Mom'
» (Quick) Add 'Common Name' field in add/edit T info (beta), will also be displayed in the Ts list if not empty
» (Quick) Add 'Received from' field in add/edit T info (beta)
» Changed some app icons
» Fixed 'Ts to Feed' days hungry display when precision is set
» UI adjustments
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johandenver

Thanks alot for the new version, I'm enjoying your app very much.
I've now added all my tarantulas and since you can add your own species I thought I might add all my snakes as well.

I thought of another thing that would be "nice to have" though.
When you search T's, would it be possible to search in the "Common name" field as well?
This way I would be able to filter out all my baboons or dwarfs for instance. Of course, it would have to be some kind of wild card search.


----------



## tisha

Yep, added to next release. :biggrin:

Edit:
Ohh, the app would work on snakes too?? 
How about true spiders, scorps and centi/milli pedes? oh:
May be partially? :bruised:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johandenver

Sure, I think it could work for other arachnids as well.
I use the app mainly to track molts, feedings, age and where all my animals originate from and those things work just as well with snakes.

The only thing that's a little weird when adding snakes is the word "molt", shedding would be the correct term but that doesn't really matter.

Edit:
Well, if the app was to support adding animals other than tarantulas then there should also be a way to filter those out with a checkbox or something similar.
It's perhaps not optimal to have all the animals in one long list with tarantulas mixed with snakes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lucarelli78

Talk about an amazing app, love it and use it every day...but, maybe a new icon for the app on the home screen, just a suggestion?


----------



## tisha

I've been trying to update the current icon, unfortunately I'm not good at it. :bruised:
I also asked someone from deviantart if I can use his art as icon, he agreed but when I was editing it, it didn't look any better.
Hopefully someobe can provide a new icon (or set of icons) that we can use, I can give the dimensions. :biggrin:


----------



## kean

oh man, will this be available for ipad?? nice work btw..


----------



## tisha

Oh sorry, no plans yet. oh:


Di pa ko marunong magprogram sa iOS. :giggle:


----------



## kean

tisha said:


> Oh sorry, no plans yet. oh:
> 
> 
> Di pa ko marunong magprogram sa iOS. :giggle:


aww.. will the sony xperia be able to open that app?


----------



## tisha

I think it's android so it should work. :giggle:
Let me know if you do try it.


----------



## tisha

Version 1.9.6 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add notes and date to 'On Breeding Loan'
» Add 'AUTO SAVE'. If enabled from settings, app will not show a popup box to save changes when leaving page.
» Add 'Show common name' from settings
» Add 'Common name' to T search
» Add auto assign common name to genus+species (beta) (when changed) in add/edit T if data is available
» Changed 'T is sexually mature' to list of stages (sling, juvenile, sub-adult and adult)
» Add days hungry to days between the last two molts in T list if available
» UI adjustments
» Some other bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9

tisha said:


> I've been trying to update the current icon, unfortunately I'm not good at it. :bruised:
> I also asked someone from deviantart if I can use his art as icon, he agreed but when I was editing it, it didn't look any better.
> Hopefully someobe can provide a new icon (or set of icons) that we can use, I can give the dimensions. :biggrin:


I kind of like the current icon :love:

If you change it, can you make it a setting in the app so that we can keep the current one?


----------



## tisha

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I kind of like the current icon :love:
> If you change it, can you make it a setting in the app so that we can keep the current one?


For the icons inside the app, I think it can be done, but for the icon on your home screen / all apps list, I don't think it can be customized.
I still haven't found a replacement icon ... :giggle:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith B

Hey Tish!  Just a little thing for one of your future updates.  Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma" has been a popular usage for the "pink bloom tarantula", but was never actually a proper usage.  platyomma is actually a junior synonym in the Vitalius genus that is no longer in use.  A reliable source dictates that the current hobby name for this T is actually Pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador II".  I'm more inclined to go with that source on this one.  I have a male, so I just kinda picked up on that and kept forgetting to post to you about it.


----------



## johandenver

Just got to thank you again for this app Tish 
It's quickly becoming invaluable to me as my collection grows and I would otherwise very easily lose control.


----------



## dactylus

Thanks for sharing your hard work!


----------



## purevl

Thanks for the app, has been quite handy.  I only have 5 slings right now but have quite a wishlist so this app will be more & more useful.   :-D 

You can also add non-HD Kindle Fire to your list of devices this works on.  I had no trouble installing the app or restoring the db backup I had made on my phone.


----------



## tisha

Thanks everyone! I'm glad you're liking the app!


----------



## Juggalo

This app is excellent and the latest update brought fantastic new features! If only there was an app like this for snakes and other reptiles. Thank you


----------



## tisha

Version 1.9.9 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add feeder (if available) to last fed in T edit
» Add option to show feeder in T list, enable/disable from settings
» Minor update to some icons
» Add check for changes in T edit image "View" and "View Gallery" actions
» UI adjustments
» Minor bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Version 1.9.11 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add more T temperament options 
» Moved '+' icon (add molt) beside "life stages" in T editor. 
» Fix T list molt display 
» UI adjustments 
» Minor bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johandenver

Great work Tisha!

I see now that all I wanted from temperaments has been added. Looks fantastic


----------



## tisha

Version 1.9.15 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add option to show last molt age as years, months & days from settings
» Add option to show days between last two molts as years, months & days from settings
» Add option to hide/show days hungry between last two molts from settings
» Pre-molt icon updated
» Add option to update T picture info, longclick pic thumbnail from gallery
» UI adjustments
» Minor bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ParryOtter

Thank you so much for the app! I just got two new slings so this is perfect timing.


----------



## johandenver

Thanks for the new version, it is much appriciated!

I also thought about another thing that you could perhaps consider.

When I edit a tarantula there is a bar on top of the page that says "Update tarantula". I would be nice to also have the species and name of the tarantula somewhere in this field.
Basically the two first rows that appear for each tarantula in the list.
The reason for this is that when you scroll down to edit "Life stage" for instance you're not really sure that you're editing the correct record and I always find myself double checking this before making any changes.


----------



## tisha

Good point, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## johandenver

Great 

Also somekind of "undo" function would also be really nice. I removed a molt date by mistake and since I have auto save enabled it automatically saved my mistake 

/johandenver via Tapatalk


----------



## tisha

Version 1.9.17 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Changes to Add/Edit T page title
  »» Display T name, genus and/or species if available
  »» For Add Tarantula
    »»» An asterisk (*) will be added at the start of the title to indicate it as ADD or NEW T
    »»» Title is 'New Tarantula' until you've entered a name, genus or species
» Fix previous molt cycle age calculation
» Fix setting save bug when disabling swipe action in T edit page
» Add 'Revert Unsaved Changes' to add/edit T page via menu options
» More UI adjustments
» Some other bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johandenver

Looks very good Tisha, thanks a lot!


----------



## TCVulpes

*Missing Euathlus sp Red*

Under Euathlus I'm not finding sp. red. Is this an oversight or is there another classification for them?


----------



## tisha

You can use  'add genus+species' from the options menu to add missing species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Version 1.9.20 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add 'switch T info' option to use swipe gesture or onscreen direction arrows, change from settings
» App behavior updates
» Fixes for sort by received date
» UI adjustments
» Bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!


----------



## Lucian

Cough cough apple iphone needed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oumriel

This is very well done, nice work! If only I had more Ts to  keep records of... If there were accounts, I would officially volunteer my services if any one needed their collection info added... (said my ocd love of filing and record keeping)


----------



## johandenver

While working with my tarantulas I just thought of another feature that would be very nice to have...

If a tarantula has no picture and you click on the default one, that would open the camera. Also it would have to ask if you want to keep the picture or try another one before saving it to the current record since otherwise you might end up with a crappy picture and do the whole thing over again.

I constantly find myself clicking the picture instead of opening the camera when I want to take a picture for a T. 
Then I have to exit the application, start the camera, take the picture, exit from camera, start the tarantula app, scroll down to where I was before and continue.

---------- Post added 04-05-2014 at 06:35 PM ----------

Here are three more things that people might find usable:

- Multiple databases (I sure could use this - I could have one for my snakes for instance)
- iOS support (I know this has been talked about before but I might have to switch to an iPhone soon 
- Integration with some sort of online saving functionality (Dropbox?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Camera App: I'll try to work on calling an installed camera app for this function.
Maybe on 'change' click, a popup box will let you choose if the photo will come from your gallery or if you would like to take a new one with your installed camera app. It think the camera app that you can choose will handle saving the new photos.

Multiple databases: I think this should be a different app since icons and messages are all about spiders.

iOS: I still don't know how to program in iOS, no time to learn and if I'm not mistaken, you'll need a mac device to develop on which I don't have. 

Sync: I'll try to study the dropbox api, but this will require the app to have internet permission, which I really don't want to add, but we'll see.


----------



## ieatkats

Awesome app love it so far!! This question may have already arised seems i didnt read all 11 pages to the thread but i like to record my t's growth at each molt. Is there anyplace to put this besides in the notes section? Keep up the good work!


----------



## tisha

Hi! What I do is add the current size (in inches) after each molt date.

01-14-2014 <Days Prev: 27> <Days Hungry: 9> ~1
02-13-2014 <Days Prev: 30> <Days Hungry: 13> ~1.5
03-09-2014 <Days Prev: 24> <Days Hungry: 10> ~2.25
04-01-2014 <Days Prev: 23> <Days Hungry: 7> ~3

Note: Date, days prev (days from last molt) and days hungry are automatically added when adding a new molt date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ieatkats

tisha said:


> Hi! What I do is add the current size (in inches) after each molt date.
> 
> 01-14-2014 <Days Prev: 27> <Days Hungry: 9> ~1
> 02-13-2014 <Days Prev: 30> <Days Hungry: 13> ~1.5
> 03-09-2014 <Days Prev: 24> <Days Hungry: 10> ~2.25
> 04-01-2014 <Days Prev: 23> <Days Hungry: 7> ~3
> 
> Note: Date, days prev (days from last molt) and days hungry are automatically added when adding a new molt date.


thanks for the advice problem solved


----------



## tisha

Version 1.10 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Replace 'Days between last two molts:' with 'Prev Molt Cycle:' for all display settings
» Update molt cycle age calculation to be more accurate
» New Change T Pic option, take a new photo using an installed camera app
» Option to bulk update/delete used feeders, via 'More' menu option from Ts list
» Option to bulk update/delete 'Common Name', via 'More' menu option from Ts list
» Option to bulk update/delete 'Received from', via 'More' menu option from Ts list
» Some other bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sebastien

that is so ausome man thank you ive just downlaoded it to my android device ill test it out and give a feedback pretty soon .


----------



## johandenver

The camera function works perfectly, exactly what I needed


----------



## tisha

Version 2.0.0 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» T list UI adjustment
» Add pacifier icon over T list pic if T is a sling, same position as egg sac icon
» Add 'Sex', 'Life Stage' and 'Molt Status' to T search
» Add 'Summary' via 'More' menu option from Ts list,  show 'male.female.unsexed' count grouped by species, genus or all ts, suspect male/female will be counted as unsexed
» UI adjustments
» Bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bird Man

I just downloaded 2.0 after having an earlier version, but when my phone needed to be replaced I forgot to download this app again. Is it possible to be able to backup our data in a cloud service? It really is a pain to have to re-enter in all the data for every single spider, and I don't have nearly as large a collection as I used to have.

Also I have found a rather annoying bug in 2.0 already. When I'm adding in a new spider if I try to add a picture, when I click save it tells me it is saving, but then exits the app and tells me it stopped responding. When I go back in the app sometimes the info has been saved, without a picture and sometimes nothing has been saved at all. Out of 25 spiders I entered I was able to get it to successfully save 3 with pictures.

If I just save the data and then go back to add a picture the same thing happens. Tells me it is saving, then exits and says it stopped responding and no picture gets saved.


----------



## tisha

Hi, do you still have the old phone?
What phone and android version do you currently have?
Also, can you provide your old phone model and anroid verion?
I just need to know if the image issue is caused by the app or by the images itself due to difference in phone specs.


----------



## Bird Man

tisha said:


> Hi, do you still have the old phone?
> What phone and android version do you currently have?
> Also, can you provide your old phone model and anroid verion?
> I just need to know if the image issue is caused by the app or by the images itself due to difference in phone specs.


No I don't have the old phone. When they gave me a replacement, I had to send it back to ATT.

Currently I have the Galaxy s4 and I'm running kit kat on it.

The Old phone was also a Galaxy s4, but the version of android was the one that came out before kit kat. I think it was called Jelly Bean


----------



## tisha

Bird Man said:


> No I don't have the old phone. When they gave me a replacement, I had to send it back to ATT.
> 
> Currently I have the Galaxy s4 and I'm running kit kat on it.
> 
> The Old phone was also a Galaxy s4, but the version of android was the one that came out before kit kat. I think it was called Jelly Bean


That's weird, I'm also using galaxy s4 with the latest android and doesn't have the problem you're experiencing.
Are the photos taken from your s4 or are they from an SLR with really high resolution? Can you also try to resize the images before importing them to the app?

I'm still trying to learn the dropbox api so that app can sync user data, it may take sometime though.


----------



## tisha

Ok, I suspect the issue is due to the limited memory allowance that android gives to an application. Meaning, if android gives 30MB memory (sample only) and you have a 3000x3000 resolution image, the memory used will be 34MB (3000x3000x4, I think this is how it is computed) and will cause the app to crash due to not enough memory. :bruised::bruised::bruised:
I was able to recreate the app crash by removing the re-size function temporarily and importing a 4128x3096 picture.

So I've made some changes in the way the app saves the T photo.
Previously, the app uses the android suggested re-size function, but the images are still a bit bigger than what is actually needed, so I had to make my own re-size function. oh:
It will re-size the resolution just enough to fit the device's screen, this way the app saves on device disk usage and minimize memory limit issues since android has a low memory allowance per application.
Sample:
Picture is 3000x3000 and the device resolution is 1080x1920.
Using the previous function, the output resolution is around 1500x1500 which is still large for the device's width.
Using the new function, the resolution will just be around 1180x1180, I think, which still fits the device's screen.
The difference may not be much from the example, but imagine you have 10, 20 or 80 images, that will be a big difference in storage space.

I hope it make sense lol
::oh::bruised:


----------



## johandenver

Would it be possible to add some sort of filter that lets me manage different groups of tarantulas?

I have ~200 tarantulas and I have put them in different groups so I do feeding and maintenance for all slings one day, dwarfs another day, adult spiders the third day etc.
When I do maintenance I always have the app at hand so I can update molts and other stuff but with ~200 T's it's a lot of scrolling.
Therefor I'd very much like the possibilty to group my T's in different lists.


----------



## tisha

Hi Johandenver, the latest version should allow you to filter by 'life stage' (sling, juvie, etc), also by sex.
I'll try to think of a way to add some sort of grouping (customized/user created) or something were you can assign a T to.


----------



## tisha

Hi Guys!
Been working on some updates including trying to fix the image/photo import crash. :bruised:
Here's the list of updates, I'm still testing them to at least minimize bugs/errors when I release it, hopefully on Monday.
1. Import photo, as explained from the previous posts.
2. Crash prevention fix on a bug reported by Samsung found on one of their test devices when using the option 'Take photo by Camera' to change T pic.
3. Add an auto-complete 'T group' field (under country field) to add/edit T info similar to 'received from' and 'common name'. The added group can then be used to search/filter the T list.
4. Add an option to bulk update/delete T groups.
5. Add 'About Me' (like a user's profile page) via 'About' menu click, you can set a 'profile' photo which you can also assign as the loading image (replacing the big tarantula icon) when you start the app. (beta)

If you have other suggestions or bug reports, please let me know and hopefully I can add/fix them before Monday.


----------



## tisha

Version 2.0.5 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Prevent 'force close' on some devices on T Pic change via 'Take photo by Camera'
» Optimized T image import to handle very large images to limit memory usage (beta)
» Add user profile ('About Me') via 'About' menu option from Ts list,  you can set a 'profile' photo which you can also assign as the loading image (replacing the big tarantula icon) when you start the app. (beta)
» Add T Group field to Add/Edit T list
» Add T Group to T search
» Add sort by T Group
» Option to bulk update/delete T Groups, via 'More' menu option from Ts list
» UI adjustments
» Bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!

Here's how the about me looks like, and how the you custom picture would look if set it as loading image.


----------



## johandenver

My app just crashed my database. When I start the app I just get the message "loading" and then "has been stopped".
Fortunately I made a backup earlier today, how do I restore the backup?

Edit:
Never mind, I figured it out 
Just rename the current folder and copy the one under MyTarantulas.

---------- Post added 05-05-2014 at 07:34 PM ----------

I get a lot of errors when adding T's to groups.

2.
android.database.cursorWindowAllocationException: Cursor allocation window of 2048 kb failed.
# Open cursors =752 (# of cursors opened by this proc=752)
Please contact the developer


----------



## tisha

Hi johan, I suggest that you reinstall the app then restore your backup from the app's restore option.
I'll check the error message that you posted, not sure what it means.
Thanks!


----------



## Kat Graves

Hi Tisha. First of all I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the work you put into it. I'm kind of obsessive about, .....well everything, and this help so much in keeping track of my Ts. The only issue I have noticed is that when I go to change my picture, I have to first remove the existing one, then I can choose a new pic to input. Not a big deal, but just thought I would mention it. I think it would be great if you could store multiple pics for each T, like a gallery for each one, because I take new pics and update every time they molt. That way I, and others, could look back on how they matured.
I was reading the forum earlier, and was wondering if you have gotten any closer to having a web app so I could use my computer to input and store all my data. It would be helpful for those of us who have larger collections.

Once again, I bow down to your awesomeness for developing this app, as well as fixing all the bugs and listening to user input. !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Thanks! I'm glad that you like the app, it wouldn't have improved without everyones help and inputs.
I still don't have the time to start on a web version though due to work schedules/projects.
With regards to the T pic, starting version 1.2, I think, you should he able to view a T's pic gallery.
It should be accessible when you click on the T's pic, you should see the options 'view', 'change', 'remove' and 'view gallery'.
Can you post the tarantula app version, android device and android version, I'll try to check if some features doesn't work on your device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Graves

Downloaded the new version. Works great. Thanks.


----------



## gizmosdeath

I'm not sure why the app is doing this all of a sudden, but every time I try to set a photo from my phones gallery for any of my T's it says that it's "unable to retrieve selected picture." Never had this problem before and I still have photos on some of my first T's added in the app.


----------



## tisha

Hi gizmosdeath, PM sent, also, can you reply (here or via pm) your device's model and android version? Thanks!


----------



## tisha

Thanks to johandenver and gizmosdeath for working with me on trying to fix a couple of big bugs! 

If you experience other bugs/errors on the app, please let me know so I can try and fix them. I can't fix something that I didn't know exists. 

Version 2.01.05 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Import picture bug fix for some devices running Android 4.4
» Add box icon over T list pic if T is on breeding loan, same position as egg sac icon
» Changed 'T is in pre-molt' to just 'Pre-molt' in Add/Edit T
» Change 'Molt Status' to 'Molt Cycle Status' in T search
» Fix display current day of the month for add sperm web, mating and egg sac drop dates
» Remove 'Switched to ...'s page' message when switching T info via swipe gesture or onscreen direction arrows
» Stability improvements to database handlers
» Code optimization/cleanup
» UI adjustments
» Bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!


----------



## Kat Graves

Hi Tisha. I have something driving me crazy. When I go to my Ts to feel list and click ignore feeder it puts a feed date on the T. What I would love is a way to tell the app that I do not want to feed a specific T. It would be even better if I could select multiple Ts from that list for a specific action. Thanks again!!


----------



## tisha

Hi Kat, yeah I think I'll just remove the 'Ignore Feeder' and simply replace it with a 'Cancel' button, since 'Feed' and 'Ignore Feeder' buttons will do the same action if no feeder is entered. :laugh:
I'll look into adding a multi-select option to 'Ts to Feed' popup list. I'm also having problem like when only 4 out of 5 ate, I had to do the feeding one by one so the 1 that did not eat doesn't get updated. oh:


----------



## Kat Graves

LOL. Totally! That would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## tisha

Version 2.01.11 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add multi-select option to Ts List (beta, available for Android 2.3 and up), turn on/ff via the icon to the left of search T
» Updates for 'days between' calculator
» Loading page updates
» Add multi-select option to 'Ts to Feed' list (beta)
» Replaced 'Ignore Feeder' with 'Cancel' to feeding popup window
» Fix some popup window heights when showing a very long list of items
» UI adjustments
» Bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skippydude

Is there a version of this program that will work on a laptop with windows 7?


----------



## tisha

Hi skippydude, unfortunately no. I was planning on making a web-based version but don't have time to start on it due to office projects.


----------



## TLover007

This is the coolest app I have ever seen!!! Thank you very much as soon as payday comes i will donate... I have an Galaxy Note 3 and it works perfectly. Cant wait to go home tonight to add all my Ts... im really impressed!!

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!

---------- Post added 05-19-2014 at 02:19 PM ----------

Already showed 2 other people the app and they love it too...

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## tisha

Great! Thanks! I hope we get more users!
More users, more ideas, more updates... and more bug fixes.


----------



## TLover007

tisha said:


> Great! Thanks! I hope we get more users!
> More users, more ideas, more updates... and more bug fixes.


And more donatios hahaha no just kidding... i will most definately advice more people to use this app. Thank you for its creation!!

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## tisha

Haha! I think that button is broken! Lol
Anyways, I also use the app myself so updates and improvements benefit me too.


----------



## tisha

Version 2.01.22 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add start-up password (beta), set/remove from About->About Me
» Smoother T list image handling (beta, available for Android 2.3 and up) when using disc cache
» Add "Assign to Group" to multi-select options (Android 2.3 and up)
» Add "Assign 'Received from'" to multi-select options (Android 2.3 and up)
» Add "Change Life Stage" to multi-select options (Android 2.3 and up)
» Add "Change 'Pre-molt' (on/off)" to multi-select options (Android 2.3 and up)
» UI adjustments
» Bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!


----------



## Python

I can't get it to work on my lgl86c but then I'm pretty rough on the phone so I don't know that it's the app


----------



## FrancesP

Holy cow, you're my hero. And also, I'm not going to get any work done today.  Great job and thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## tisha

Python said:


> I can't get it to work on my lgl86c but then I'm pretty rough on the phone so I don't know that it's the app


What errors do you encounter?



FrancesP said:


> Holy cow, you're my hero. And also, I'm not going to get any work done today.  Great job and thanks for sharing this link.


You're welcome


----------



## Python

So far it just won't let me enter info into some of the fields but as I said, my phone may be the problem. I'll remedy that this week though. This one is trashed lol


----------



## tisha

Lol, I hope you make it work. Maybe it juat needs a reboot or a factory reset. :giggle:


----------



## Python

As soon as my new phone comes in, I plan on resetting this one with the help of a very large train wheel. It's become sort of a tradition to put the old phone on the tracks when a new one is brought in to replace it lol.


----------



## TLover007

It works. Updated lost no data your awsome thanx!!


----------



## Sasquatch

Im new to the T hobby but like the aspect of being able to keep digital logs and pics of them. Ive downloaded many apps and most didnt have the capability to do what i wanted. You did a great job with this though! Thank you very much!

Sent from my N9810 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Version 2.01.24 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» (Important Update) Fix some force close issues
» Fix cannot remove/clear assigned password
» Add customizable loading screen message, set/remove from About->About Me
» UI adjustments
» Various bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!


----------



## Python

Got my new phone in and it works like a champ now. I'd like to see an app like this for true spiders like this one.


----------



## TLover007

Hi do you think it would be possible for the app to record when you mark your T has gone into premolt? So you can measure the time from when you see premolt is starting until it actually molts? Just a question... but the app works so freakin great and beautifull lovit


----------



## tisha

Python said:


> Got my new phone in and it works like a champ now. I'd like to see an app like this for true spiders like this one.


Glad it finally worked! 



TLover007 said:


> Hi do you think it would be possible for the app to record when you mark your T has gone into premolt? So you can measure the time from when you see premolt is starting until it actually molts? Just a question... but the app works so freakin great and beautifull lovit


I may be able to add a popup box, where you can set a date when you mark the premolt box, but are you thinking of historical dates/logs or just something similar to 'substrate change'?


----------



## TLover007

tisha said:


> Glad it finally worked!
> 
> 
> I may be able to add a popup box, where you can set a date when you mark the premolt box, but are you thinking of historical dates/logs or just something similar to 'substrate change'?


doesnt really matter to me... which ever you find easier to do... its not a important thing (its more for interest sake) so which ever one you would feel most comfortable doing is fine by me... side note, its alsome talking to the creator of such an awsome app


----------



## tisha

Thanks! 
I'll be posting an updated later today, I'll try to come up with something next time.


----------



## tisha

Version 2.01.30 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add 'Keep last X backup date/s' from Settings, default is 10. This value will be used when doing data backup, the app will automatically delete old backups leaving X backup date/s.
» Hide multi-select option items when no T is selected
» Add multi-select option to Gallery for deleting multiple pictures, turn on/off via the icon to the left of sort gallery pictures
» Add 'More' menu option to Memorial list
» Add "Assign to Group" to Memorial multi-select options (Available for Android 2.3 and up)
» Add "Assign 'Received from'" to Memorial multi-select options (Available for Android 2.3 and up)
» Add "Change Life Stage" to Memorial multi-select options (Available for Android 2.3 and up)
» Add "Change 'Pre-molt' (on/off)" to Memorial multi-select options (Available for Android 2.3 and up)
» Add option change loading screen message text color
» UI and font adjustments
» Bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!


----------



## Keith B

Ooo I like updates!   Thanks!  I appreciate all of our input you're taking in.  Some of the ideas are a bit vague though.  I haven't done anything with the urticating bristles line for example.  We know very little about what type many tarantulas have, and I definitely am not going to get haired by all my specimens to guage itchyness lol.  Having the line is harmless though.  I just get worried about it going from streamlined to cluttered if too many lines show up for things we're not sure what to enter.  That said, on the previous suggestion I think that the current setup you have for pre molt is perfect.  Any guesses to when it starts is speculation and not hard data, and if the T buries itself the owner will never know anyway.

I think what would be more useful is adding the same reminder system you have for feeding, for water dish maintanence.  As collection numbers climb I'm noticing that it gets harder to keep track of who's dish was just topped off recently as opposed to thoroughly cleaned.  I've been using your app since it's come out and this is all I would add.  I think it's perfect.  Thank you for all your wonderful work   If I see anything else I would need as I progress into new challenges I'll be sure to ask.


----------



## xirxes

Any chance for an iPhone AppStore port? 

Start a kick starter campaign for funds if you must, I will contribute and spread the word heavily next month at SD reptile suoershow!


----------



## tisha

Keith B said:


> Ooo I like updates!


Thanks Keith!
Yeah, I haven't used the U-bristle field myself. 

I'm working on adding some options to hide 'T Group', 'Received From', 'Longevity' and 'U-Bristle', and also if/when added, option to hide 'Water Maintenance' and 'Pre-molt date'. 



xirxes said:


> Any chance for an iPhone AppStore port?


I can't guarantee that there will be a version for iOS.
Maybe if some other programmer can start making it, then I'd be glad to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith B

You so rock


----------



## tisha

**PLEASE BACKUP YOUR DATA BEFORE INSTALLING THIS UPDATE**

Version 2.01.41 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Fix some 'force closes' on 'About Me' page
» Add Pre-molt date (beta), displays MM-DD-YYYY fields in T add/edit after marking 'Pre-molt' checkbox, enable/disable from settings. If enabled and marked as pre-molt with valid date assigned, 'Days Pre-molt: X' text will be displayed in T list.
» Add 'water maintenance' (beta) to T Edit, long click the water droplet icon to give water, adjust water date via the menu options
» Add 'Water' (beta) to Ts List, via multi-select (Available for Android 2.3 and up)
» Add 'Ts to Water' (beta) to Ts List menu options if 1 or more Ts need watering
» Add option to show/hide 'T Group' fields via settings
» Add option to show/hide 'Received From' field via settings
» Add option to show/hide 'Longivity' fields via settings
» Add option to show/hide 'U-bristles' fields via settings
» Add option to show/hide 'Water Maintenance' fields via settings
» Add option to show/hide 'Pre-molt date' fields via settings
» Add option to show/hide 'last mating' (for sexed adult) fields via settings
» Add option to show/hide 'last egg sac' (for adult female) fields via settings
» Add option to show/hide 'last sperm web' (for adult male) fields via settings
» Add feed icon over T list pic if T needs to be fed
» Add water icon over T list pic if T needs to be watered
» Add auto assign type, venom, longevity, u-bristles, temperature (low and high) and humidity (low and high) on change species in add/edit T if data is available (beta)
» Add 'Feed History Maintenance' to 'More' menu options
» UI adjustments
» Bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!


----------



## TLover007

Wow this is amazing... I will test it out a bit later today


----------



## tweakz

I will love you forever if you end up with an iOS version, iTarantula sucks.


----------



## Keith B

tweakz said:


> I will love you forever if you end up with an iOS version, iTarantula sucks.


It was okay when it released, but the developer seemed to just bail on it.  It's very basic, and therefore sucks lol.. Thanks tisha!  Super excited to try the new features


----------



## tisha

TLover007 said:


> Wow this is amazing... I will test it out a bit later today


:biggrin:



tweakz said:


> I will love you forever if you end up with an iOS version, iTarantula sucks.


I still have no plans to start development for iOS... sorry... ray:



Keith B said:


> It was okay when it released, but the developer seemed to just bail on it.  It's very basic, and therefore sucks lol.. Thanks tisha!  Super excited to try the new features




I haven't tried that app but I checked and seems that it focuses more on information about each species.


----------



## Keith B

I bailed on iOS.  Android ftw!  Yeah the developer of itarantula posted on here back when it was created, but just bailed on it shortly after.  The platform was a very good start.  Had a nice database of info he had gathered for many kinds of Ts, and your basic care tabs for your collection.  There was much room for improvement oibviously since it was a new app, and he bailed.  It's still virtually the same as it was on launch day.  Even worse it cost money, at least at that time.  The develpoer just money-grabbed his customers.


----------



## xirxes

IOS or bust! 

Seriously though I have no doubt I can get a few grand for any willing and capable programmer through crowd funding.


----------



## tisha

Version 2.01.44 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Hide 'Adjust Water' menu option from T edit if 'Water Maintenace' is hidden
» Hide 'Mating History' menu option from T edit if 'last mating' is hidden
» Hide 'Sperm Web History' menu option from T edit if 'last sperm web' is hidden
» Ts to Feed notification adjustments
» Add option to show 'last water' in T list, enable/disable from settings
» UI adjustments
» Minor bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!


----------



## XBabysinX

So ridiculously happy I was able to d/l this! Really great!!


----------



## TarantulasWorld

I am hoping for an iOS app version


----------



## Lexarc

Do away with the apple and come over to android =D


----------



## tisha

Version 2.01.50 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add option to show an icon for 'SOON' T to Feed, set minutes before schedule from settings
» Add option to show an icon for 'SOON' T to Water, set minutes before schedule from settings
» Add 'Days Pre-molt' to new molt, turn on/off via settings -> 'Add days pre-molt to new molt if available'
» UI adjustments
» Bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!


----------



## purevl

Love the app & have it on a couple devices (Galaxy S4 & Kindle Fire) but I have found one device where it's only half usable.  Samsung's Galaxy Tab S has changed the standard button layout.  Where most Android devices have Back & Menu as soft keys, the Galaxy Tab S has Back & Recent Apps as soft keys, there is no menu key anywhere on the device.  So, while all the app's onscreen functions still work great, there is no access to any of the menu-only functions (backup/restore, feed history, duplicate T, etc.).  Would it be possible to add a menu button onscreen somewhere?  I know screen space on phones is lacking so it's totally understandable if there's no room for one.


----------



## philthyxphil

Just downloaded this, initially it seems like a 5/5!

---------- Post added 08-13-2014 at 10:05 AM ----------

Is there any way to set the feeding schedule to a calendar instead of every____ days? That way my T maintenance falls on the same days and makes it easy. Also, is there an option to set how many of each feeder is being given?


----------



## tisha

purevl said:


> Love the app & have it on a couple devices (Galaxy S4 & Kindle Fire) but I have found one device where it's only half usable.  Samsung's Galaxy Tab S has changed the standard button layout.  Where most Android devices have Back & Menu as soft keys, the Galaxy Tab S has Back & Recent Apps as soft keys, there is no menu key anywhere on the device.  So, while all the app's onscreen functions still work great, there is no access to any of the menu-only functions (backup/restore, feed history, duplicate T, etc.).  Would it be possible to add a menu button onscreen somewhere?  I know screen space on phones is lacking so it's totally understandable if there's no room for one.


Bad Samsung! 
I'll look into this this weekend.



philthyxphil said:


> Just downloaded this, initially it seems like a 5/5!
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-13-2014 at 10:05 AM ----------
> 
> Is there any way to set the feeding schedule to a calendar instead of every____ days? That way my T maintenance falls on the same days and makes it easy. Also, is there an option to set how many of each feeder is being given?


I'm not sure about the calendar assignment if the app can still be adjusted since it will be a big change to the existing feature.
With regards to number of feeders, I just add it like "cricket (2)" or "lats (3)".

Edit: I'm not sure if this will work, assigning feed date like "feed every 15th of the month". I don't know if this is what you were thinking.


----------



## philthyxphil

tisha said:


> Edit: I'm not sure if this will work, assigning feed date like "feed every 15th of the month". I don't know if this is what you were thinking.


That is what I was thinking. It's still an awesome app either way and I've already put my Ts into it!


----------



## tisha

Ok, I think to make it simpler, I'll just add a field were users can add comma separated numbers, like "7,14,21" where each corresponds to a day of the month or just "7" for once a month feeding on the 7th.
In the first sample, feeding is on the 7th, 14th and 21st.
I would also add another field for a "buffer" days, like if I chose to feed on the 6th, I should not get a notification of feeding on the 7th, right?
The buffer can be something like "do not notify if previous is within 3 days" or so, and the next notification will be on the 14th and so on.
I'm still unsure of this though, so if anyone has inputs on how you think it should/can work, please let me know.


Oh, by the way, if I managed to do this, the existing fields "Feed every X days" and the new fields will not work at the same time. Its either choose "every X days" or "every Nth of the month" which will be changeable via the settings.


----------



## philthyxphil

That sounds great to me, that way the user has the option to choose which method. If you could incorporate the feed after molt option into that, I'd be one happy tarantula enthusiast


----------



## netr

I've installed the app on an LG Nexus 5 - it seems excellent so far and rather comprehensive. My only problem at this point is that my collection has now passed 80 tarantulas. Migrating to this software from what I'm currently using on my PC (Exotic Keeper's Guide 3.0 - good but not without its problems) would certainly be an improvement in the long run, but also a colossal effort on my part. I think I'll give it a test run on four or five tarantulas and see how it goes. If I like it then the daunting task of adding tens of spiders will have to begin.

Edit: it looks like you can't add add previously recorded data about feeds or moults, but rather only as they occur. That certainly simplifies my task!

One question: in this app there is potential to record a lot of data over extended periods - is there or will there be any way to export them for graphing or even just printing?

Any way, I really appreciate the effort you're putting into this thing. It's great to have a recording software specifically catered to tarantulas.


----------



## tisha

Hi netr, if you need to record previous feedings, you can do "multiple feedings" then edit the date (and feeder) from the feed history, that would take a lot of time tough especially with a lot of Ts.
For molts, you can do the same as in feeding, keep adding molts then change the dates.
I did have to migrate from an old app that I was using to this one when I wrote it, the good thing was, I only had 4 Ts back then. 

Maybe I can plan something like "export to xls or txt or doc or something" in the future. Android is a bit unfriendly when it comes to printing from the device, so the fastest would be export as file, transfer to PC then print.


----------



## netr

tisha, thanks for the tip! Nice to know it's possible if needed. Adding all previous data wouldn't be worthwhile, as you say; they're already on my computer if I need to check them.

Export as file would be a good feature I think, although of course not a serious priority. Thanks for your active participation in this thread and continuous user support. By and large, apps don't interest me and I keep them to a strict minimum, but yours is proving very useful.


----------



## tisha

Version 2.01.60 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add option to set feeding schedule by day/s of month (beta), enable/disable from settings
» Photo gallery improvements
» Adjustments to icons
» Add 'menu' icon
» Add multi-select now displays number of selected Ts/pictures",
» UI adjustments
» Bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## purevl

Thanks for the addition of the menu button, I can now use this on my tablet.    I imported the backup onto my tablet that I had made on my phone with no problems & everything is running smoothly.  I haven't tested everything (since the app just does sooo much) but as far as I can tell Samsung Galaxy Tab S is fully supported.  Thanks again.


----------



## Nosiris

Working fine on Motorola RAZRi running 4.1.2.

Many thanks!


----------



## tisha

@purevl: No prob! And glad you've mentioned the menu button, I made some readings and google is pushing to remove the physical menu button. 

@Nosiris: No prob! I'll add your device.


----------



## tisha

Version 2.02.05 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Added Ts list multi-select option for Android older than 2.3 down to 2.1 *(beta)*
» Changed multi-select checkbox design *(beta)*, you can now click on any part of the list to mark/unmark the box
» If multi-select (Ts List) is enabled and selected one or more items, the label 'Selected Ts: X' will be clickable and will display a list of selected Ts
» Add 'Feeding Options' *(beta)* to Add/Edit T page menu, you can now set a feeding schedule by 'every N days', 'every Nth day(s) of the month' or 'every Nth day of the week' *(beta)* per Tarantula
» Option to add, update and delete Genus/Species, via 'More' menu option from Ts list
» UI adjustments
» Bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juggalo

I absolutely love this app, I use it everyday. I only wish I could use it for all of my animals!


----------



## BossRoss

Just downloaded this app on Sony Xperia Z2 and Sony Xperia S and is fully functioning. I love it.

Some questions(sorry if you already answered these as I have not read the entire thread)
1. What language is the app developed in: C#, Java?
2. Why is it not on the play store?
3. I am a developer and would love to assist with maintenance and future development. PM me if interested. 

Best things about this app; clean, fast FREE and FREE FROM ADs!! Big ups and keep up the great work!!


----------



## johandenver

Just installed on Sony Xperia Z3 and everything seems to be working fine.


----------



## pyro fiend

love this thing been using it a few months.. only thing i dislike is youv added a feed schedule which is sweet as heck.. but it dont push notifications.. so like i forgot i had app for a week when a 3yrold was playing on my phone. and i found it and clicked.. boom it says i need to feed T's [already done 2 or 3 times lol] and said they hadnt been fed in 12days.. isnt the notifications the point of the schedule, so it makes it pointless in a way as i would have to open the app every day to make sure everyones fed lol


----------



## Ghost Dragon

Hey Tisha,

     I downloaded your app on Friday, and it's awesome.  It's a great way to keep track of your T's.


----------



## tisha

Sorry for the lack of updates, I've run out of ideas/features to add. oh:
Also a bit busy with work, trying to learn an updated development tool. :bruised:



Juggalo said:


> I absolutely love this app, I use it everyday. I only wish I could use it for all of my animals!


Thanks! I also use this for my true spiders and my one and only scorp. 



BossRoss said:


> Just downloaded this app on Sony Xperia Z2 and Sony Xperia S and is fully functioning. I love i


Thanks!
1. I used java with netbeans.
2. I don't have a dev account, but I have it on samsung store.



johandenver said:


> Just installed on Sony Xperia Z3 and everything seems to be working fine.


Thanks!



pyro fiend said:


> love this thing been using it a few months.. only thing i dislike is youv added a feed schedule which is sweet as heck.. but it dont push notifications.. so like i forgot i had app for a week when a 3yrold was playing on my phone. and i found it and clicked.. boom it says i need to feed T's [already done 2 or 3 times lol] and said they hadnt been fed in 12days.. isnt the notifications the point of the schedule, so it makes it pointless in a way as i would have to open the app every day to make sure everyones fed lol


Lol, I'll try to research how to make the app run in the background and on device restart so I can add an 'on time' notification. 



Ghost Dragon said:


> Hey Tisha,
> I downloaded your app on Friday, and it's awesome.  It's a great way to keep track of your T's.


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Version 2.02.08 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add 'Coming Soon' to T add/edit tarantula status. Works similar to 'Memorial', if a T is set to 'Coming Soon', it will not be displayed in 'My Tarantulas' list but a menu option will be added to view coming soon Ts.
» Add 'Feeding Notes' via T info menu, displays the message under Ts list's last feeding when T is in 'To Feed' list. Can be used to note something like 'Will not take dubia roach' or 'Will take superworms only' etc
» Add 'Always show feeding notes if available' to Settings
» Add link to FAQs to About Tarantulas
» Add 'Abandoned' to egg sac status
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!


----------



## Beom

Just DLd the app for the first time. Thank you so much for this!


----------



## Beltane

This is so neat!  You are very talented Tisha!  Thank you.


----------



## tisha

Version 2.02.25  is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» New HD icons
» Notification bug fixes
» Add links to forum threads to About Tarantulas
» Minor bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Hey guys, my company was kind enough to allow me to use it's Google Play Developer account. So here it is, the app is now available at Google Play Store! :biggrin:
This is for others who doesn't want to download apps from other sources, I just hope my company would let me use the account for a long time. :giggle:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tarantula.p3kb


Edit: Oh, if you already have installed the app and wants to install from Google Play, I'm not sure if it will allow you to install over the existing, if not, make a copy/backup of your data then uninstall the app.
You can then download the app from the link above or by searching the Play store and install, then restore your data.


----------



## pyro fiend

Predownloaded from befor tells me its already downloaded  had no probs updating my feedings and molts x3


----------



## tisha

Version 2.02.29 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add type (Arboreal, Terrestrial, etc.) to T search
» Fixes for 'every Nth day(s) of the month' feeding option
» Fixes for 'every Nth day of the week' feeding option
» Other minor bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## tisha

Version 2.03.02 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Fix change T picture error
*v2.03.01*
» Get 'Ts to feed' notification when app is closed *(beta)*, enable/disable from settings
» Changed Date selector to DatePicker
» Add support for extra large screens
» Add 'allowBackup'
» Reduce pre-loaded genus list on first run
» Other UI adjustments
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## tisha

Version 2.04.05 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Dark holo theme for Android 3+
» Add 1hr 'Ts to Feed' advance notification time buffer
» Minor notification service improvements
» Gallery UI updates
» Other UI adjustments
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## tisha

Version 2.04.08 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» 'Ts to Feed' popup window fixes
» 'Ts to Water' popup window fixes
» Add option to enable/disable Holo theme from settings, for Android 3+
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## tisha

Version 2.04.11 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add option to change 'Ts to Feed' background notification recheck and alert time from settings
» Adjust 'Ts to Feed' in-app notification
» Some UI adjustments
» Minor bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## tisha

Version 2.04.15 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» More fixes for 'every Nth day(s) of the month' feeding option
» More fixes for 'every Nth day of the week' feeding option
» Some default data adjustments
» Minor bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## tisha

Version 2.04.18 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Minor datepicker updates
» Remove option for memory cache from settings
» Minor picture handling updates
» Minor UI updates
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## MatthewM1

Just finally switched back to Android after have a crap windows phone for a while. So glad to have this app back. Thank you again for your efforts.


----------



## tisha

You're welcome Mathew! And welcome back! :laugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Slimdean

You should make a pc adobe air app for us PC users  lol


----------



## los3r

Awesome app!


----------



## tisha

Slimdean said:


> You should make a pc adobe air app for us PC users  lol


An emulator would help. :giggle:



los3r said:


> Awesome app!


Thanks!


----------



## TsunamiSpike

Just downloaded and added my Ts and details, fantastic app. Handy to have on hand when i can't take our note book places.


----------



## tisha

For windows users, I think I've found an easy(ier) way to run this app on your PCs.
Please check BlueStacks, but of course you may not get feeding notifications.


----------



## pyro fiend

Hmm i was gna message trisha herself but instead illpost incase anyone has a problem similar...

 Well my other phones charge port went bad and i had a hard time getting 30 percent on a 16hr charge.. I played mad scientist and got it to charge to 20 the other day and put all pics numbers and afew apps not on the stores in my sd card.. The others came over fine.... So thought i forgot to backup.. So played again for 10percent backed it up.. Tried again...nothi g..well i can see the app in my files.. But when i try to backup ut throws me in circles and i even used a stylus to make sure everything pressed right... Any idea how i can get all my didgital records back without doing a 6ish month feed n molt updates by hand?

Also i see on sd card but if i try to instal r put on home screen(already there from app store) says not u stalled... :' -(


----------



## Psingletongolf

is this for iphone yet?


----------



## tisha

Psingletongolf said:


> is this for iphone yet?


Still not on iOS. :cry:



pyro fiend said:


> Also i see on sd card but if i try to instal r put on home screen(already there from app store) says not u stalled... :' -(


Did you create a backup of your data from within the app (it may take some time if you have plenty of pictures imported into the app)? If so, there should be a folder in your device's internal memory named 'mytarantulas', copy that folder to your external sdcard if you have or copy it to a computer then transfer the folder to your new device.
From your new device, I suggest you download the app from google store, run it and do a restore from within the Tarantulas app.

If you are having problems with doing a backup from the app's menu, you may get a copy of your data via your file explorer app.
I think you are using 'My Files', if so, run 'My Files', choose 'All Files' -> 'Device Storage' -> 'Android' -> 'data' and look for 'com.tarantula.p3kb' folder, make a copy of it to your new device, same location.


----------



## pyro fiend

tisha said:


> Still not on iOS. :cry:
> 
> 
> Did you create a backup of your data from within the app (it may take some time if you have plenty of pictures imported into the app)? If so, there should be a folder in your device's internal memory named 'mytarantulas', copy that folder to your external sdcard if you have or copy it to a computer then transfer the folder to your new device.
> From your new device, I suggest you download the app from google store, run it and do a restore from within the Tarantulas app.
> 
> If you are having problems with doing a backup from the app's menu, you may get a copy of your data via your file explorer app.
> I think you are using 'My Files', if so, run 'My Files', choose 'All Files' -> 'Device Storage' -> 'Android' -> 'data' and look for 'com.tarantula.p3kb' folder, make a copy of it to your new device, same location.


Well ill try to charge other phone today to make sure the right ones backed up (and not empty one) and delete from sd card then backup again.. But i tried again and got another failure ill update after


----------



## tisha

Try the other method I posted, copy com.tarantulas.p3kb folder to the same location in the other phone. I hope that works.


----------



## pyro fiend

Hmm idk im not phone litterate now and goin samsung to lg im a bit lost xD.. As said ill try something later maybe... If not put all records in when im super bored


----------



## tisha

Version 2.04.22 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add 'Quick Backup', backup will not include pictures
» Add option to 'Keep one picture per T' from settings
» Some additional multi-select menu options
» Minor UI updates
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## BossRoss

I had the same problem as pyro when I did an upgrade, I also lost all of my data but I thought it was due to my own stupidity. 

If I inspect the backed up .data files most of them appear to be 20KB in size. For instance on my sdcard/mytarantulas/db/20150209 (yes I checked this morning) tfeed.data is only 20KB. Is this correct? 

I can do with out a lot but having to recapture all the info is very tedious and I like having all the info(its like having a full service history for a car)

p.s Still the best Tarantula application out there! Keep up the good work!


----------



## tisha

Hi BossRoss, most of the data files are ~15KB-50KB only, depending on the amount of data you have. Like my tlist, it is only 44KB, settings is 16KB but my pic database is 126MB. :bruised:
The problem with android, I don't remember when it started, but on 4.4, apps are not allowed to write to the external sd card so you have to manually move the backup files from your internal/phone memory to your external card.
I do this almost every time I backup my data because once your device crashes, you may not be able to access your phone's memory and you'll loose the data. Always have a copy in your external card, just don't loose your phone. :laugh:
Also, since I work on a computer everyday, I almost always have my phone plugged-in and I can always copy the files to my computer for safe keeping.


----------



## pyro fiend

im pretty sure now that the reason must be my stupidity or because i was going form samsung to lg.. i tried to coppy the entire app to my sd card, like i did with a few other apps not on the market.. and bring it over to sd card [meaning taking all data from samsung as i moved instead of coppied like a derp] it still wouldnt work for me.. and when i tried to put back on samsung now saying that only the pic table is a faiure to restore but wont let me have any of my old info... so ig i hafta go in from scratch and do it by hand [which sucks as idr all dates of feeds and some i got in real life not a card purchase so no digital tracking]  

either way still love the app..as if im to lazy to write it all down or cant find a pen i can just hit a button and 'feed' all my T's and have the dates..and ill just use the new backup alongside hand written info just incase i move info again :\  either way thanks for trying to help tisha


----------



## BossRoss

Tisha, is there any test cases when can do to help you identify the problem(if one exists)?


----------



## tisha

Me and pyro has been in contact thru PM, I also need to do some research on this problem. I haven't used any device other than Samsung galaxies and some emulators and all seems to work fine, even moving my backup into BlueStacks emulator.

@BossRoss, can you give me some info on when you lost your data? Thru update from where? Is it from play store or via a downloaded APK installer?
App data should not be deleted by android unless it is an uninstall, even if uninstalled, the backup files (in mytarantulas/db/) shouldn't be deleted also.


----------



## BossRoss

It was about 2 months ago I lost all the data. I backed up to SD card. Formatted and factory reset the device)had a whole bunch of junk I wanted to get rid of before I did an update to my device). All data on SD card was unaffected but I got the same error as pyro when I attempted to restore. I also tried to manually copy the files from SD card to device storage but it also did not work. At this stage I was using the direct download(not through Google play store or anything like that) 

I am currently using a Sony Xperia S.
Sony Build Number: 23.0.1.A.0.167
Android Version: 4.4.4


 I am happy to help with any test cases you might need, just let me know. I also don't store many pics within the app, just one pic per T for the image as this helps me to identify the actual T with the one on my phone.


----------



## pyro fiend

no need to worry about it i dont think,especially not with my case. after spending the last hr or so trying move the files around [which obviously are there to some degree] i give up im sure i messed something up somewhere.. as when i bring it to the sd card i get a "file type not supported" message on the lg.. oh well i can start over... XD

ps: also i originally updated thru the links your provided and never thru the app store.. but it did say i had it installed.. dont think it said the app updated itself pretty sure i did it thru ur links as well


----------



## tisha

Thanks pyro and boss, I'll do some research on it especially on moving to different device (manufacturer), I've only tested moving data from my S4 to my wife's S3 and Tab3, and all went well.
At least I have something more to do.


----------



## tisha

Version 2.05.08 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Minor updates on restore folder list actions
» (BETA) Added an alternate restore method if the regular method failed
» (BETA) Updates to 'Keep only one picture per T', after saving settings, excess pictures will be cleaned
» Updated save 'About Me' page to run in thread
» Updated save settings to run in thread
» (BETA) Add 'Auto-(Quick)backup on exit' option from settings, runs a Quick Backup everytime the app closes
» Renamed backup folders, adds '_FULL' and '_QUICK' depending on the backup option
» (BETA) Update on 'View' picture from T info, swipe left or right to change picture display
» UI adjustments
» Minor bug fixes
» (BETA) Stability improvements
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## tisha

Version 2.05.09 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Fix 'Backup & Restore' menu options if 'Auto-backup' is enabled
Version 2.05.08
» Minor updates on restore folder list actions
» (BETA) Added an alternate restore method if the regular method failed
» (BETA) Updates to 'Keep only one picture per T', after saving settings, excess pictures will be cleaned
» Updated save 'About Me' page to run in thread
» Updated save settings to run in thread
» (BETA) Add 'Auto-(Quick)backup on exit' option from settings, runs a Quick Backup everytime the app closes
» Renamed backup folders, adds '_FULL' and '_QUICK' depending on the backup option
» (BETA) Update on 'View' picture from T info, swipe left or right to change picture display
» UI adjustments
» Minor bug fixes
» (BETA) Stability improvements
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## ASAP TARANTULA

I just downloaded it, really awesome app! Thank you so much!


----------



## tisha

Version 2.05.12 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add 'Last Rehouse' to add/edit Tarantula, show/hide from Settings
» Add sort by molt date desc/asc
» UI adjustments
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## Rozkol

tisha said:


> Version 2.05.12 is now available for download!
> Updates and Fixes:
> » Add 'Last Rehouse' to add/edit Tarantula, show/hide from Settings
> » Add sort by molt date desc/asc
> » UI adjustments
> Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
> Thanks!


Any word on an ios app?


----------



## tisha

No words yet... :biggrin: :giggle:


----------



## TypicalCricket

Just downloaded and put my entire collection in. So far I'm pretty impressed


----------



## tisha

Version 2.05.18 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» 'Prev Molt Cycle' adjustments if '' is not set
» Additional date compare formats: MM-DD-YYYY, YYYY-MM-DD, MM/DD/YYYY, YYYY/MM/DD
    i.e. 02-05-1981, 1981-02-05, 02/05/1981, 1981/02/05
» (BETA) Option to show date picker on add new molt, enable/disable from settings
» (BETA) Add 'Update last feeding date' to multi-select options
» UI adjustments
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## TopHatTarantula

I downloaded it. I've been looking for an app like this, and your app is the best one I've tried.


----------



## TheHonestPirate

Been using this for a few weeks now. Nice job. Helps me keep track of my T's as well as when i fed snakes too haha


----------



## tisha

Version 2.05.25 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Picture database adjustments to reduce storage used
» (BETA) Adjustments to some existing search fields
» (BETA) Additional search fields
» Other minor bug fixes
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## Felidae

I'm a tracking maniac, so I love to keep and analyze every data from everything. (Reptiles, plants, workout, etc..) Your app the best what I found for my T's. Thank you


----------



## tisha

Version 2.05.28 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Separate sort setting for 'My Tarantulas', 'Memorial' and 'Coming Soon'
» 'Status date' sorting for 'Memorial' and 'Coming Soon'
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## sdsnybny

Great app!!!! just rejoined the hobby after 25 years this is very useful. 
Thanks for all the hard work. also just donated to the cause :wink:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Version 2.05.32 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» (BETA) Add 'Egg sacs to pull' to background notification once daily if enabled, same setting option as 'Ts to Feed'
» Changed main icon
» Small UI adjustments
» Bug fixes introduced previous updates 
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Version 2.05.41 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» (BETA) Add Date formats, you'll need to adjust your previous records especially molt dates, can be changed from settings.
» (BETA) Add 'Category' (old/new world) and 'with urticating bristles' to add/update Genus/Species.
» Add 'Category' and 'with urticating bristles' to add/edit T info display, show/hide from settings.
» Add 'Category' and 'with urticating bristles' to Search Ts.
» 'Duplicate T info', more fields added.
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## pyro fiend

I just updated (i was like 2-3 behind i think) and must say love how pic now looks like our hobbys beloved unicorn(s) now


----------



## tisha

Thanks pyro! It is actually a pic of my C. sanderi.


----------



## pyro fiend

tisha said:


> Thanks pyro! It is actually a pic of my C. sanderi.


Simply love it..tho had move aplication as i have T as background and it sat on its carapas and new img made it have a real T for eyes xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Version 2.05.53 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» (BETA) Custom Tarantula list sorting, drag and drop to position.
» (BETA) Add export picture option.
» Automatically load previous feeder used on feeding, enable/disable from settings.
» Lots of UI adjustments and updates.
» Minor bug fixes.
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## tisha

Version 2.05.58 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» (BETA) Add molt/instar count, enabled/disable from settings.
» Add 'Dropped: X days ago' to eggsac drop display.
» Small UI adjustments.
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Version 2.05.70 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» (BETA) DropBox backup and restore, link/unlink from settings.
» Internet permission is added for Dropbox backup and restore.
» Minor bug fixes.
» Small UI adjustments.
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiderbesideher

I love this! I've always imagined having something like this but never really moved past an old Excel spreadsheet. Thank you!


----------



## tisha

Version 2.05.74 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add 'Please rate me' button to Settings, About and What's New pages.
» (BETA) Add popup window location offset to Settings
» Added some species.
» UI adjustments.
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## Chris11

Just downloaded!! Awesome app and better than writing the same on paper! 5/5 stars


----------



## tisha

Version 2.05.75 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Fixed missing species list :cry: Affects new installs only.
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## Chris11

tisha said:


> Version 2.05.75 is now available for download!
> Updates and Fixes:
> » Fixed missing species list :cry: Affects new installs only.
> Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
> Thanks!


Right after I download?!?! Dang!


----------



## pyro fiend

Chris11 said:


> Right after I download?!?! Dang!


i woudlnt complain ;P shes pretty good about routine updates XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris11

Wasnt complaining lol just thought it was funny that less than a day after my initial download an update that only affects new installs would come out


----------



## tisha

Lol, sorry about that. Been busy these few days and over looked this bug. :bruised:


----------



## tisha

Version 2.05.81 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Fixed Ephebopus Genus.
» Some restore data optimizations.
» Bug fixes for new molt with custom date.
» Fixed popup window location offset if set to a negative value.
» Minor optimizations.
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## Prle

Great app. Thanks for your effort.


----------



## Oroborus

Excellent app, thank you


----------



## tisha

Version 2.06.03 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» (BETA) Add alternate method for 'Take picture by Camera' option in settings.
» Tarantula list image loading optimizations.
» Some notification optimizations.
» Minor bug fixes.
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## SpiduhBMX

Amazing app! I have been using it for many months now and it has been very useful! How about putting the feeding icon on the left of the T's main info box, and the watering icon on the right side. That way you could make it so that when you long press the left side, it feeds, and when you long press the right side, it waters. Just an idea I had. Thanks for the great app though!


----------



## tisha

Good idea SpiduhBMX! I'll look into it and see if what can be done.


----------



## BobGrill

First let me say Prometheus app to be really helpful. I just have two issues with the app. First off, there is no ezendami listed under genus Augacephalus. Also what if we want to include species that are undescribed. I have an Avicularia sp. "amazonica" and I had to list it as an A. avic which is not what it is [emoji14] It's a bit frustrating. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdsnybny

BobGrill said:


> First let me say Prometheus app to be really helpful. I just have two issues with the app. First off, there is no ezendami listed under genus Augacephalus. Also what if we want to include species that are undescribed. I have an Avicularia sp. "amazonica" and I had to list it as an A. avic which is not what it is [emoji14] It's a bit frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


Its there, under the "MORE" tab from far upper right menu button "update genus/species list"


----------



## pyro fiend

sdsnybny said:


> Its there, under the "MORE" tab from far upper right menu button "update genus/species list"


Beat me to it.. I have this for my sp. Purple, sp machalla and i think one other psalm essc? I dont remember.. Very helpful tho. Helps if you spell it right the firat time (mine now shows machala, nachalla and machalla xD helps to proof read alot lol)


----------



## tisha

Sorry for the late reply BobGrill and thanks to sdsnybny! :giggle:

There are two ways to add a missing species:
One, from your tarantulas list, click on the menu and choose 'More', then choose 'Update Genus/Species List'. Click on the '+' icon on top to add the missing species.
Two, from the tarantula add/info page, click menu and choose 'Add Genus/Species'.

Lol pyro, you can delete the other entries. :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

I didn't even realize that function existed. Thanks guys.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro fiend

tisha said:


> Lol pyro, you can delete the other entries. :biggrin:


hmm.. never tried XD i guess good to know XD but im lazy :[ LOL


----------



## tisha

Version 2.06.11 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» (BETA) Add option 'Enable long click to water ...' from My Tarantulas list, enable/disable from settings.
» Added Idiothele mira.
» (BETA) Add 'AM/PM' to time picker.
» Minor adjustments to 'Update last feeding date'.
» Reword 'Genus/Species' to just 'Species'.
» Reword 'Burrowing' to 'Fossorial'.
» Some other UI adjustments.
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oroborus

Love this app, thank you You're a !


----------



## tisha

Version 2.06.12 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Minor bug fixes.
» Some other UI adjustments.
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## tisha

Version 2.07.02 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» (BETA) Add 'Change and Crop' menu option for changing picture.
» Minor bug fixes.
» Some UI adjustments.
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## sdsnybny

Great app!
I just downloaded latest version and was excited to be able to crop pictures. Only thing is wont let me pick the current photo being used for that tarantula? 
My tablet will only give me the option to choose from gallery (on tablet) or new camera pic.
Also just noticed that when you pull a pic from your device gallery to use it,  the app moves it not copies it, thus removing all the downloaded pics from my gallery to the apps picture file.
This wouldn't be bad but the crop function does not give me the option to pick form photos stored within the apps picture file 
Samsung galaxy tab 3 SM-T217S,  Android 4.4.2

is it me, the tablet or the app??


----------



## tisha

Thanks sdsnybny!
Re cropping, the app doesn't let you crop existing/saved pictures. The cropping feature works similar to 'Change' picture where you'll have to select a new picture from your phone's gallery or via an installed camera app.
Note that this will only let you crop pictures to square, I might add an option for dynamic crop dimensions.


----------



## sdsnybny

When I download a picture off of the internet its stored in the dowloaded file of the devices picture gallery. Then when I choose it through the tarantula app it moves it to the apps picture files and its no longer in the devices gallery (doesn't leave copy)
The crop function will not let me choose from the apps picture files or crop the existing picture being used for that tarantula, Square crop is fine by me.


----------



## tisha

sdsnybny said:


> When I download a picture off of the internet its stored in the dowloaded file of the devices picture gallery. Then when I choose it through the tarantula app it moves it to the apps picture files and its no longer in the devices gallery (doesn't leave copy)


OK, you mean the app deletes the picture selected? This is weird hmmmm.
I haven't encountered this on all my test devices/emulators.
You are using the option "Change with cropper" right?



sdsnybny said:


> The crop function will not let me choose from the apps picture files or crop the existing picture being used for that tarantula, Square crop is fine by me.


It will not allow you to crop existing pictures from within the app, you'll have to use "Change with cropper", choose a new picture from your phone's gallery or take a new picture via a camera app, then it'll allow you to crop that new picture.


----------



## sdsnybny

tisha said:


> OK, you mean the app deletes the picture selected? This is weird hmmmm.
> I haven't encountered this on all my test devices/emulators.
> You are using the option "Change with cropper" right?
> 
> 
> It will not allow you to crop existing pictures from within the app, you'll have to use "Change with cropper", choose a new picture from your phone's gallery or take a new picture via a camera app, then it'll allow you to crop that new picture.


Yes it deletes or rather moves the original rather than making a copy,
 that was stored in my devices download gallery file. 
Since they are all now in my apps "all pictures" file 
and the crop function will not give me that choice or to crop the current picture or one from the apps picture file for the chosen tarantula
 I would have to start over


----------



## tisha

I'll have to check that one, I'm not sure why the original picture is being deleted, it shouldn't be like that unless taken from the camera app.
You can actually export the existing pictures via the app's gallery, you can then use them to change the tarantula pictures.


----------



## bryverine

This app is awesome! I've been using excel for awhile with a table I made, but this is far better!

Very easy to pick up and use with many great features.

Sorry if it's already in the app and I just haven't seen it, but it would be cool if there was a way to chart the data from within (like molt dates)... though maybe that's not really a widely desired feature. It would just be nifty to see what kind of molt rate each spider has in comparison with each other. E.g. the time between my B. smithi molts is fairly close to exponential.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dmahaffie

I've heard wonderful things about your program.  Any chance it will be available for apple devices or available on computer?


----------



## tisha

Version 2.07.05 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» (BETA) Add 'Change with cropper (free)' menu option for changing picture.
» Moved Cyriopagopus schioedtei to Omothymus.
» Moved Lampropelma violaceopes to Omothymus.
» Moved Haplopelma species to Cyriopagopus.
» Moved Oligoxystre species to Dolichothele.
» Moved Holothele incei to Neoholothele.
» Added Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra.
» Some UI adjustments.
Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Sorry for the late reply... I haven't been receiving notification emails since the site update/move.



bryverine said:


> This app is awesome! I've been using excel for awhile with a table I made, but this is far better!
> 
> Very easy to pick up and use with many great features.
> 
> Sorry if it's already in the app and I just haven't seen it, but it would be cool if there was a way to chart the data from within (like molt dates)... though maybe that's not really a widely desired feature. It would just be nifty to see what kind of molt rate each spider has in comparison with each other. E.g. the time between my B. smithi molts is fairly close to exponential.


Thanks! I'm not sure how to do this but I'll look into it.



dmahaffie said:


> I've heard wonderful things about your program.  Any chance it will be available for apple devices or available on computer?


So sorry, I don't have the time and resources yet to study and make the app for iOS.


----------



## bryverine

tisha said:


> So sorry, I don't have the time and resources yet to study and make the app for iOS.


From what I've heard, there are programs that can do the switch pretty easy.

I'm not very good at programming outside c++ so I may not be the best for advice, but maybe this could help:

http://www.xda-developers.com/google-tool-helps-developers-port-android-apps-to-ios/

Thanks again for such an awesome app!


----------



## Rogerpoco

!!!
Woooo! Yur like a rock star,tisha!
Found your app right when I increased to a lot of T's-computer geek,trs-80 style,but cellphone-stubborn. App is easy to understand,couldn't imagine the days when most of the people had to do it on pen and paper or in their heads.
Awesome,just awesome-did I see that you've only been keeping T's a short while? (Checked-Ya,a year before me,to the month). The hobby is lucky you found it!
Thank you for an amazing app!


----------



## Bugmom

I downloaded this yesterday and just wanted to say that I am super happy with it.


----------



## Rogerpoco

Bugmom said:


> I downloaded this yesterday and just wanted to say that I am super happy with it.


It's really great-Names/Dates pics as you add them to a specific T,like a timeline.
If you have a lot of T's,takes a while to set up,but is because it knows/keeps up with sooo much.
Again,couldn't imagine T keeping without this app,seriously.


----------



## Haksilence

Started using today, excellent tool. Now I can throw away this crummy notebook I've been using as a logbook


----------



## ophidia

Great app.  I put my snakes in there too so I can track their feedings/sheddings as well .


----------



## tisha

bryverine said:


> From what I've heard, there are programs that can do the switch pretty easy.
> 
> I'm not very good at programming outside c++ so I may not be the best for advice, but maybe this could help:
> 
> http://www.xda-developers.com/google-tool-helps-developers-port-android-apps-to-ios/
> 
> Thanks again for such an awesome app!


Thanks, I'll take a look at it. 



Rogerpoco said:


> !!!
> Woooo! Yur like a rock star,tisha!
> Found your app right when I increased to a lot of T's-computer geek,trs-80 style,but cellphone-stubborn. App is easy to understand,couldn't imagine the days when most of the people had to do it on pen and paper or in their heads.
> Awesome,just awesome-did I see that you've only been keeping T's a short while? (Checked-Ya,a year before me,to the month). The hobby is lucky you found it!
> Thank you for an amazing app!


Thank you! I've been keeping Ts for almost 3 years now. Not that long in the hobby 



Bugmom said:


> I downloaded this yesterday and just wanted to say that I am super happy with it.


Glad you liked it! 



Haksilence said:


> Started using today, excellent tool. Now I can throw away this crummy notebook I've been using as a logbook


Hehehe thanks! 



ophidia said:


> Great app.  I put my snakes in there too so I can track their feedings/sheddings as well .


I use it also for my one and only scorp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevoblue

@tisha I love your App? You should charge for it.  I have one suggestion for the feeding notifications. When I have a spider that misses a meal I usualy wait a week to try again. Some spiders a little less. Can the feeding notification reminders be customied?

Thanks


----------



## stevoblue

I encourage everyone that is able to go to his app homepage and donate if you can.  http://tarantulas.p3kb.com


----------



## tisha

stevoblue said:


> @tisha I love your App? You should charge for it.  I have one suggestion for the feeding notifications. When I have a spider that misses a meal I usualy wait a week to try again. Some spiders a little less. Can the feeding notification reminders be customied?
> 
> Thanks


Thank you! I'm happy that you like the app.
I'm not really thinking of charging for the app since most of what's in it are from users' inputs and request. 
There is a field in the settings page where you can set the number of days to repeat the notification. I hope this works for you.


----------



## bryverine

@tisha 
Have you thought about adding an 'unsuccessful feeding attempt' or 'food refusal' date in with the feeding log?

I'm not sure about anyone else, but it might help if you could select 'refused food' that way the app direct give notices and display hungry for a tarantula that didn't want food yet.

A 'postpone feeding' option could have the same benefits. Anyone else think this might be useful?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tisha

I've been thinking of these feature since the first time someone asked for it. Unfortunately I still can't think of an easy way to apply it to the app because to do so, I'll have to make a lot of changes on different parts of the codes since the feed date is being used in multiple parts of the app.


----------



## crlovel

Downloaded! I was planning on making a spreadsheet, but this takes out all the headache! Thank you!

Edit to add: So I just went through it and added the three tarantulas I have at this time. Absolutely amazing app, good job on this. More features than I expected. And, in my opinion, speaking as someone who solves problems by throwing money at them, I would have paid for this. You should have charged a buck or two. People spend hundreds, thousands, on their pet collection - I would have happily paid a few bucks for this, especially considering how high your review score is. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## sdsnybny

There is an option for donating on the apps web page


----------



## tisha

Version 2.07.08 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Some species updates.
» Minor bug fixes.
» Some UI adjustments.

Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## tisha

Version 2.07.12 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» (BETA) Add 'Auto-FULL backup once daily at midnight' option from settings.
» (BETA) Add 'Auto-QUICK backup to Dropbox once daily at midnight if linked' option from settings.
» No feeding notification for a tarantula with an eggsac status of 'with Mom'.
» No 'Egg sacs to pull' notification if 'Pull after X day/s' is set to 0.
» (BETA) Enable breeding fields for 'Sub-adult' females.
» UI adjustments.
» Minor bug fixes.

Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## jrh3

i been using this app, i love it. glad to see the one who created it is a true hobbyist.


----------



## crlovel

LMAO! On 2/26/16, I had three tarantulas. Now I'm up to 21.

Tisha, just a suggestion - make this a paying app, and why not add genus and species for scorpions and other invertebrates, and perhaps reptiles, too?


----------



## sdsnybny

crlovel said:


> LMAO! On 2/26/16, I had three tarantulas. Now I'm up to 21.
> 
> Tisha, just a suggestion - make this a paying app, and why not add genus and species for scorpions and other invertebrates, and perhaps reptiles, too?


If you check out the webpage there is a link for donations in top right corner. I'm hot sure its there in the app stores.
http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/


----------



## Trenor

I saw this and downloaded the app. I've entered in all my tarantulas along with photos and notes. It has been really handy in keeping up with my growing number of tarantulas. Ever thought about a general notes section in the menu? So I could keep notes on things like supplies needed(food, boxes for housing etc.) or tarantulas I'd like to add to my collection. Right now I'm using One Note to keep up with that but I thought I would toss the idea out there.

Thanks again for the app, its been helpful.


----------



## tisha

crlovel said:


> add genus and species for scorpions and other invertebrates, and perhaps reptiles, too?


There is a feature to add missing species, you can use it to add other inverts, not sure if the app would work with reptiles tho. 



Trenor said:


> Ever thought about a general notes section in the menu? So I could keep notes on things like supplies needed(food, boxes for housing etc.) or tarantulas I'd like to add to my collection. Right now I'm using One Note to keep up with that but I thought I would toss the idea out there.
> 
> Thanks again for the app, its been helpful.


Please check the 'About Me' page via the menu -> about -> about me, there's a box for notes if that's what you meant.
For tarantulas to get, you can use the status 'coming soon' when adding a tarantula, it will be stored in a separate list via menu -> coming soon 

Also, it's good to turn auto backup on via the settings page


----------



## Trenor

tisha said:


> Please check the 'About Me' page via the menu -> about -> about me, there's a box for notes if that's what you meant.
> For tarantulas to get, you can use the status 'coming soon' when adding a tarantula, it will be stored in a separate list via menu -> coming soon
> 
> Also, it's good to turn auto backup on via the settings page


Cool, both will work for what I need. Thanks again for the great app.


----------



## tisha

Trenor said:


> Cool, both will work for what I need. Thanks again for the great app.


You're welcome


----------



## tisha

Version 2.07.16 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Add 'To Feed' to Search function in My Tarantulas list.
» Add 'To Water' to Search function in My Tarantulas list.
» Add 'Has Eggsac' to Search function in My Tarantulas list.
» Fix 'About Me' cover picture cropper for Android 6.0.
» UI adjustments.
» Minor bug fixes.

Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crlovel

One suggestion to add - a field to note how much you purchase price, and, if you sell it, a field to note the sale price.


----------



## tisha

crlovel said:


> One suggestion to add - a field to note how much you purchase price, and, if you sell it, a field to note the sale price.


The app already has usable note fields, I'm afraid that adding more would make it look cluttered.

For me, I use the notes field at the bottom of the T info page something like this, and add things like if my spider lost a leg or whatever.



There is also a notes field when you change the status except "owned".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rogerpoco

Already said this,but...
This IS the app,folks.
I'm a book guy,reader,pen-and-paper. I understand why some would hold out.
This has essentially everything! And it's free!!!(We all should donate-I'm not associated in any way,btw.).
I actually paid for an app recently,to check it out. Big company thing. I guess there's a few,so not being specific.
Useless. Absolutely useless,amazed that the guy promotes it,tbh,is a little embarrassing. Wish I had given my $ to A/B for a membership upgrade.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## tisha

Version 2.07.23 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» (BETA) Displays a 'fresh molt' icon over T list pic, will disappear when 'Feed N days after molt' is met.
» (BETA) Some updates to feeding notification.
» (BETA) Popup 'Tarantulas to feed' window when app is launched from the notification.
» Fix molt date bug when date format is set to 'DD-MM-YYYY'.
» Add 'Dried Eggs' to Sac status.
» Customizable top right menu spacing, change from settings page.
» Move premolt icon over T list pic.
» UI adjustments.

Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eek

Thank you for this app. I will be cultivating it alongside my T's!


----------



## elysium

Sorry to sound silly here, but what do i search for in google play to find this app on my phone?


----------



## tisha

elysium said:


> Sorry to sound silly here, but what do i search for in google play to find this app on my phone?


Can you try this url?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tarantula.p3kb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elysium

tisha said:


> Can you try this url?
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tarantula.p3kb


Got it, thanks very much! Great work on this app!


----------



## tisha

Version 2.07.27 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Optimize search/filter function.
» UI adjustments.
» Minor bug fixes.

Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## tisha

Version 2.07.30 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Display 'Sac Dropped: X days ago' to My Tarantulas list if status is 'with Mom'.
» UI adjustments.

Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## tisha

Version 2.07.34 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Bug fixes for Android 2.2 and below.
» UI adjustments.
» Minor bug fixes.

Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## tisha

Version 2.07.38 is now available for download!
Updates and Fixes:
» Notification sorting updates.
» (BETA) Some 'Tarantulas to feed' popup window notification adjustments.
» Add 'Read FAQs' to About menu.
» Add status 'Special Care'. If selected, your tarantula will still be shown in My Tarantulas list but will not notify for feeding.
» Adjustments to add molt if molt date is older than last feeding date.
» UI adjustments.
» Some bug fixes.


Please download it from http://tarantulas.p3kb.com/ or from Google Play
Thanks!


----------



## WhyUBiteBite

Hey I run a samsung note 5 and since the last update I have been unable to change or add new pictures? Also will new species changes for avics and such be added soon?


----------



## tmama

WhyUBiteBite said:


> Hey I run a samsung note 5 and since the last update I have been unable to change or add new pictures? Also will new species changes for avics and such be added soon?


Great question. I haven't been able to upload photos since I downloaded the app.


----------



## tisha

WhyUBiteBite said:


> Hey I run a samsung note 5 and since the last update I have been unable to change or add new pictures? Also will new species changes for avics and such be added soon?


I've received gallery bug reports on devices running android 7 and already made an update which will hopefully fix the issue but I need to do more tests before I release to the market.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## runCMD

I.O.S.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

WhyUBiteBite said:


> Hey I run a samsung note 5 and since the last update I have been unable to change or add new pictures? Also will new species changes for avics and such be added soon?


You can add them in manually, I did that with both of my C. versicolor and A. variegata, I even added my scorpion so I could keep track of everything with that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## D Sherlod

I downloaded app a few months ago and love it
only problem I have it won't let me use existing pictures from my gallery
I have to take new pictures from within the app


----------



## BwR11

I have an iPhone and downloaded the SnakeKeeper app to keep track of my boa. I just added my slings as snakes. I can manually type in what food I feed and when they molt I will add that in as sheds. There are places where I can add any notes or observations. If there are any other iPhone people out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhyUBiteBite

Here is the error I get. Anyway to fix?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor

WhyUBiteBite said:


> Here is the error I get. Anyway to fix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238531


Mine is doing the same thing. That's likely what this post was about.


tisha said:


> I've received gallery bug reports on devices running android 7 and already made an update which will hopefully fix the issue but I need to do more tests before I release to the market.


----------



## codicez

WhyUBiteBite said:


> Here is the error I get. Anyway to fix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238531


Got the same problem here  Is impossible to this app to have the " sharing " area where keepers can checkout other keepers " collection, enclosure setup and pictures? "


----------



## tisha

Hello everyone!
It's been awhile since I've posted an update here but the app is still active and being updated.

I just want to introduce to you my new app which is ported from Tarantulas, currently very similar to it but has better UI.
The reason for making another app is to support multiple languages, themes, simplify maintenance and updates, and hopefully iOS too.
In the future, the plan is to add separate categories like scorpions and centipedes.

If you would like to try it out, below is the link to the play store.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.myexoticpets.p3kb

And if you do and still have the existing Tarantulas App data, you can import them into the app so you won't need to type in your pets' details again.

Here's the app's website
https://exotikeeper.p3kb.com/

Here's the app's fb page
https://www.facebook.com/ExotiKeeper/?modal=admin_todo_tour

And here's the initial iOS test
https://www.facebook.com/102379637910934/posts/122964749185756/

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## Enceladus

Awesome!  Happy to see this is still coming along.  Can't wait for an iOS version so I can give it a try!


----------



## Pyroxian

Is there a recommended channel for feature requests?


----------



## tisha

Enceladus said:


> Awesome!  Happy to see this is still coming along.  Can't wait for an iOS version so I can give it a try!


Hopefully soon! iOS emulator tests seems to be working fine and notification is firing, so hopefully it does too on a real device.



Pyroxian said:


> Is there a recommended channel for feature requests?


Users used to post their requests here or you can send an email to support@tarantulas.p3kb.com.
For the new app, it's support@exotikeeper.p3kb.com.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## mjzheng

Will download to try !!! Love the Tarantulas app


----------



## Pyroxian

tisha said:


> Users used to post their requests here or you can send an email to support@tarantulas.p3kb.com.
> For the new app, it's support@exotikeeper.p3kb.com.


If here is good then I'll request here - just wasn't sure with the port if you had another channel. The biggest thing I'd like to see is simply the ability to sync the history and feeding schedules etc across multiple devices in an automated fashion. The use case is having multiple caretakers for the same collection. (And letting me keep an eye on whether my teen son is under/over feeding etc)

We have tried using a shared dropbox with a routine of "restore from Dropbox, feed/log/etc, backup to Dropbox" which seemed to work one time but then stopped. We have discussed just using one copy of the app on a shared device (probably an old nexus tablet I have knocking around), but the reminders are a really nice feature.


----------



## sdsnybny

I have been using the app since it started, and I love it. About the only thing I would like to see is the ability to send all the collected data on one individual tarantula to the person who bought it or traded it so they can add it to there app.


----------



## tisha

mjzheng said:


> Will download to try !!! Love the Tarantulas app


Great! Please let me know if you encounter problems. 



Pyroxian said:


> If here is good then I'll request here - just wasn't sure with the port if you had another channel. The biggest thing I'd like to see is simply the ability to sync the history and feeding schedules etc across multiple devices in an automated fashion. The use case is having multiple caretakers for the same collection. (And letting me keep an eye on whether my teen son is under/over feeding etc)


There would be a bit of a problem since the app uses an internal database stored in the device. This would be easy if there's a central database, like facebook or any online app that fetches and saves data from/to a remote database. I can possibly add an option for a remote storage but that would be a premium feature since I'll have to pay for storage and lots of work. Hmmmm, I'll think of an easier simpler solution to this.



Pyroxian said:


> We have tried using a shared dropbox with a routine of "restore from Dropbox, feed/log/etc, backup to Dropbox" which seemed to work one time but then stopped. We have discussed just using one copy of the app on a shared device (probably an old nexus tablet I have knocking around), but the reminders are a really nice feature.


Yes, this will not work on Tarantulas App since the Dropbox access key is stored in the database and once synced to a different device, the access key is copied to that device and Dropbox will not allow access because the key belongs to a different device.
This has been fixed in ExotiKeeper, the access key is no longer stored in the database and will not be synced to the other devices. You'll just have to link all the other devices to the same Dropbox account and I would suggest disabling auto-backup to Dropbox from settings if you plan on using multiple devices.



sdsnybny said:


> I have been using the app since it started, and I love it.


That's awesome! 



sdsnybny said:


> About the only thing I would like to see is the ability to send all the collected data on one individual tarantula to the person who bought it or traded it so they can add it to there app.


There are features in both apps that allow you to send and receive pet data, pictures not included though.

Send Tarantula Data:
1. From the tarantulas list, click on the tarantula to be sent.
2. In the tarantula's info page, click menu then choose 'Send Data'.
3. An alert box will pop-up with some data upload information, click 'Yes' to continue or 'No' to cancel.
4. After successful upload, a new alert box will pop-up with the download key that you have to give to the recipient.
Receive Tarantula Data:
1. From the tarantulas list, click menu and choose 'Receive Data'.
2. An alert box will pop-up where you can enter the download key then click 'Download'.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Pyroxian

tisha said:


> There would be a bit of a problem since the app uses an internal database stored in the device. This would be easy if there's a central database, like facebook or any online app that fetches and saves data from/to a remote database. I can possibly add an option for a remote storage but that would be a premium feature since I'll have to pay for storage and lots of work. Hmmmm, I'll think of an easier simpler solution to this.
> 
> 
> Yes, this will not work on Tarantulas App since the Dropbox access key is stored in the database and once synced to a different device, the access key is copied to that device and Dropbox will not allow access because the key belongs to a different device.
> This has been fixed in ExotiKeeper, the access key is no longer stored in the database and will not be synced to the other devices. You'll just have to link all the other devices to the same Dropbox account and I would suggest disabling auto-backup to Dropbox from settings if you plan on using multiple devices.


Dropbox sync is perfectly fine for my needs with that change, so long as settings are not synced, or are optionally synced - I would ideally have my son's device auto-backup and just manually restore on my own (the simpler I can keep his workflow the better). Is this change live on your port today then? If so I'll grab a copy immediately and test functionality in our environment.


----------



## tisha

Pyroxian said:


> Dropbox sync is perfectly fine for my needs with that change, so long as settings are not synced, or are optionally synced - I would ideally have my son's device auto-backup and just manually restore on my own (the simpler I can keep his workflow the better). Is this change live on your port today then? If so I'll grab a copy immediately and test functionality in our environment.


The Dropbox access key removed from settings is live, but the auto-backup is still part of the synced data. I'll have to think about removing this auto-backup setting from the database that will not affect current users.
If you do try the new app now, I would suggested turning auto-backup off on all devices.


----------



## Pyroxian

tisha said:


> The Dropbox access key removed from settings is live, but the auto-backup is still part of the synced data. I'll have to think about removing this auto-backup setting from the database that will not affect current users.
> If you do try the new app now, I would suggested turning auto-backup off on all devices.


Thanks, we'll be sure to turn off the auto backup and use the workflow we'd attempted with the old app during our evaluation period. While I have your attention, 2 other hopefully quick-hit requests:
1) the option to record an offered-but-refused feeding that leaves the "days hungry" unmodified while resetting the interval for the feeding reminder (bonus ask: a separate interval for refused vs fed - this would allow longer intervals on feedings than refusals i.e. a 14 day interval after feeding vs say 5 days on refusal) if there's a way to accomplish this already, I apologize, but was unable to find such.
2) I assume from the presence of "watch video for 7 days without ads" that you are including ads (I have not seen any, but do use ad blocking software) - if so, a premium/plus version without ads. I would like to support your development but I religiously block ads.


----------



## tisha

Pyroxian said:


> Thanks, we'll be sure to turn off the auto backup and use the workflow we'd attempted with the old app during our evaluation period.


Great!


Pyroxian said:


> 1) the option to record an offered-but-refused feeding that leaves the "days hungry" unmodified while resetting the interval for the feeding reminder (bonus ask: a separate interval for refused vs fed - this would allow longer intervals on feedings than refusals i.e. a 14 day interval after feeding vs say 5 days on refusal) if there's a way to accomplish this already, I apologize, but was unable to find such.


It's been asked a few times before but I still can't think of a better/safe way to make this modification. I still have this in my todo notes so hopefully I can think of a way to make this work. But for now, deleting the feed date from history is the only option to reset the days hungry counter.


Pyroxian said:


> 2) I assume from the presence of "watch video for 7 days without ads" that you are including ads (I have not seen any, but do use ad blocking software) - if so, a premium/plus version without ads. I would like to support your development but I religiously block ads.


The app does contain Ads and there is a donate (Ad free) version.


----------



## Pyroxian

tisha said:


> Great!
> 
> It's been asked a few times before but I still can't think of a better/safe way to make this modification. I still have this in my todo notes so hopefully I can think of a way to make this work. But for now, deleting the feed date from history is the only option to reset the days hungry counter.
> 
> The app does contain Ads and there is a donate (Ad free) version.


I see exactly 2 apps from dev p3kb in the Google play store, neither have donate versions shown, nor could I (easily) find a way to donate in-app. Older android phone, pixel XL android 10, in case that helps troubleshoot.


----------



## Minty

Is there anything on this app that can’t be achieved using an Excel spreadsheet?


----------



## Thekla

Minty said:


> Is there anything on this app that can’t be achieved using an Excel spreadsheet?


Probably not. And I don't doubt that pen and paper would be doing a fantastic job as well. 
I, for one, just prefer this very convenient app where I can add a feeding or a moult with just a click. 

@tisha
I've been using and loving your app since I started out in 2017, and now I've switched to the new app. Looks good so far, had no problems transferring all my old data.

Just one request: You mentioned you might be including other pets/categories as well. I'd love to have dart frogs as a category as well, if possible. With dart frogs, you have a lot of breeding going on and tadpoles hatching and morphing all the time, it would be great to record the data in such an easy and convenient way.


----------



## tisha

Pyroxian said:


> I see exactly 2 apps from dev p3kb in the Google play store, neither have donate versions shown, nor could I (easily) find a way to donate in-app. Older android phone, pixel XL android 10, in case that helps troubleshoot.


Please send an email to email support@tarantulas.p3kb.com or support@exotikeeper.p3kb.com depending on which app.



Minty said:


> Is there anything on this app that can’t be achieved using an Excel spreadsheet?


As mentioned by Thekla, probably none...  or probably some UIs, I don't know, I'm not well versed with excel. 
Try the app, see if it'll work for you, it's a free app anyway so you can simply uninstall it if it isn't for you. 



Thekla said:


> I've been using and loving your app since I started out in 2017, and now I've switched to the new app. Looks good so far, had no problems transferring all my old data.
> 
> Just one request: You mentioned you might be including other pets/categories as well. I'd love to have dart frogs as a category as well, if possible. With dart frogs, you have a lot of breeding going on and tadpoles hatching and morphing all the time, it would be great to record the data in such an easy and convenient way.


Awesome!
As for categories, I do plan to add more but probably start with scorpions then centipedes. I've yet to start on it though since I'm working on making the app more stable and probably an iOS version first before doing the categories. I do plan to add an option to move entries from one category to another so existing entries like scorpions and centipedes can be moved without rewriting everything. But this may not come anytime soon as I'm fully loaded with work stuff.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Pyroxian

Bug report or feature request - DLS entry fields do not appear to accept decimal values.


----------



## Pyroxian

Minty said:


> Is there anything on this app that can’t be achieved using an Excel spreadsheet?


I'm sure with vbscript and some external web services you could convince excel to do the things I like about this app - specifically feed/water reminders and qrcode label creation/scanning. That along with the convenience of long-press to record feed/water and the "just works" aspect (excel grafted together with external services sounds like more work than I'm interested in) are what sold the idea for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## tisha

Pyroxian said:


> Bug report or feature request - DLS entry fields do not appear to accept decimal values.


There's a bug , will fix this on the next update. 
Thanks!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Minty

Pyroxian said:


> I'm sure with vbscript and some external web services you could convince excel to do the things I like about this app - specifically feed/water reminders and qrcode label creation/scanning. That along with the convenience of long-press to record feed/water and the "just works" aspect (excel grafted together with external services sounds like more work than I'm interested in) are what sold the idea for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitara

Thekla said:


> had no problems transferring all my old data.


I don't know if I'm just dumb or what, but I can't figure out how to do this.  Can you walk me through it?  I'm pretty tech savvy on the PC, but when it comes to my mobile phone I feel like an idiot. @tisha


----------



## tisha

Kitara said:


> I don't know if I'm just dumb or what, but I can't figure out how to do this.  Can you walk me through it?  I'm pretty tech savvy on the PC, but when it comes to my mobile phone I feel like an idiot. @tisha


You can import your Tarantulas App data into the new app.
In ExotiKeeper's 'My Tarantulas' list, click menu, then 'More' then choose 'Import Old Tarantulas App Data' then follow the instructions in the import page. It's easier if you have the Tarantulas App installed in the same device, simply click on 'Browse and import data from Tarantulas backup?'.
Please make sure your Tarantulas App is at least v2.09.02 and make a full backup first.


----------



## jrh3

What month are you expecting to release this for ios users? Thanks


----------



## tisha

jrh3 said:


> What month are you expecting to release this for ios users? Thanks


Can't say yet. I'm still saving some funds to sign-up for an apple developer account.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mjzheng

Not a huge deal , do you think you will ever make a paid version with no ads ? I'd happily purchase


----------



## tisha

mjzheng said:


> Not a huge deal , do you think you will ever make a paid version with no ads ? I'd happily purchase


There's a donate (Ad free) version, please send an email to support@tarantulas.p3kb.com or support@exotikeeper.p3kb.com, depending on which, app for more details.


----------



## mvbrown21

tisha said:


> Can't say yet. I'm still saving some funds to sign-up for an apple developer account.


Can’t wait for this to become available!! I just recently learned about your app and was super excited but sadly am entirely within the Apple ecosystem. I’d happily pay for it as well. Keep us updated please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Hello everyone!

A lot of updates and new features have been added to ExotiKeeper!
Added Scorpion, Centipede, Other Pet and Reptile categories. And the Amphibian category will be included in the next update!

All users have unrestricted access to Scorpion, Centipede and Other Pet categories.
Non-donate users can use the Reptile and Amphibian categories but is limited to one slot per category, with unrestricted access to all features such as adding Maintenance, Weight, Length, Health Check and Personal Injury entries and view histories.
Health Check include notifications for the follow-up checkup, and chart feature for Weight and Length histories.


Here's the app's website


			ExotiKeeper
		


Here's the app's fb page


			https://www.facebook.com/ExotiKeeper

Reactions: Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## tisha

I've just released a BETA version of ExotiKeeper with Amphibian category!
Reptile and Amphibian categories no longer have slot restrictions. I don't have time to deal with Google Play's in app purchase. 

If you'd like to test the update out, please open the link below and click the button "BECOME A TESTER".

https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.myexoticpets.p3kb

Please remember to create a FULL BACKUP of your data before installing the update.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## USNGunner

Just installed ExotiKeeper for my T's records.  Can't wait to try it out.  Thanks for doing this Tisha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danzog

Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

ExotiKeeper is expanding more and were going to add Fish Tank category. If you have fish tanks, please check the link/video below and let us know what you think.




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=201246074690956&id=102379637910934

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enceladus

Updates on iOS?


----------



## tisha

Enceladus said:


> Updates on iOS?


Non yet due to some issues.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Managed to transfer over all of my data from the Tarantulas app to this one without too much hassle, been using the app for about a month now and all good so far.

I did send an email to the support address listed enquiring about permanent ad removal but have yet to receive a reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

The Grym Reaper said:


> Managed to transfer over all of my data from the Tarantulas app to this one without too much hassle, been using the app for about a month now and all good so far.


Awesome! Please let me known if ever you experience issues. 



The Grym Reaper said:


> I did send an email to the support address listed enquiring about permanent ad removal but have yet to receive a reply.


Which support email address did you send the message to?


----------



## The Grym Reaper

tisha said:


> Which support email address did you send the message to?


The one in the link under in-app ads.

support@exotikeeper.p3kb.com


----------



## tisha

The Grym Reaper said:


> The one in the link under in-app ads.
> 
> support@exotikeeper.p3kb.com


The last inquiry I received was on Sept 16 which I replied to. Can you please send another email or maybe PM me your email address and I'll send you the details? Thanks.


----------



## tisha

ExotiKeeper Public Beta for iOS

If you have an iPhone or an iPad, please help us test.
First you will need to install TestFlight on your device then tap on the link provided.
https://testflight.apple.com/join/6v6t1yIg

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## AlbaArachnids92

Love the app, been using it for just over a year with no issues

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheHound

I'm using the Tarantula-specific one; I think it's just called "Tarantulas". I did read that this wasn't being supported now. Is there a compelling reason to switch to Exotikeeper if I only keep Ts and the app is working fine (except for the DropBox backup for some reason)?


----------



## tisha

TheHound said:


> I'm using the Tarantula-specific one; I think it's just called "Tarantulas". I did read that this wasn't being supported now. Is there a compelling reason to switch to Exotikeeper if I only keep Ts and the app is working fine (except for the DropBox backup for some reason)?


If the app works for you with no issues, then there's really no need to switch. My only concern is that you cannot make a cloud backup since Dropbox is no longer working. If something happens to your device, you'd lose your data. I suggest that you manually copy your app data to your computer regularly.

As for switching to ExotiKeeper, if you do not need the other categories, you can turn them all off. And you can use the import function to move all your Tarantulas app data into ExotiKeeper, no need to type them one by one.


----------



## TheHound

tisha said:


> If the app works for you with no issues, then there's really no need to switch. My only concern is that you cannot make a cloud backup since Dropbox is no longer working. If something happens to your device, you'd lose your data. I suggest that you manually copy your app data to your computer regularly.
> 
> As for switching to ExotiKeeper, if you do not need the other categories, you can turn them all off. And you can use the import function to move all your Tarantulas app data into ExotiKeeper, no need to type them one by one.


Thanks. Is the DropBox issue with the app in general, not just mine? 

If ExotiKeeper is easy to import to, is still supported (and will be in the future) and backs up to DropBox fine, then I may switch.


----------



## tisha

ExotiKeeper is now available on iOS!

Version 3.17.50 is now available for download!









						‎ExotiKeeper
					

‎Basic Features: – Add description/information about your exotic pets (tarantulas, true spiders, scorpions, centipedes, reptiles (snakes, lizards and Chelonia (turtles, tortoises and terrapins)), amphibians (caecilians, frogs, newts, salamanders and toads), mantis, fish tanks/aquariums, etc.) –...



					apps.apple.com
				






			https://exotikeeper.net


----------

